# مائة سؤال حول الثالوث



## حزقيل (27 أغسطس 2005)

*مائة سؤال حول الثالوث*

مائة سؤال حول الثالوث








الفصل الأول



هل تتعدد الآلهة 

 س: هل الآلهة ثلاثة؟ 

ان ذلك غير معقول، فلا يمكن ان يكون للكون آلهة ثلاثة، لأنه: 

ألف: هل يمكن اختلاف الآلهة في اراداتهم ؟. 

ب: هل يستحيل اختلاف الآلهة في اراداتهم؟. 

ان قيل: لايمكن. 

نقول: لماذا لايمكن؟ 

وان قيل: يمكن. 

نقول: 

ألف: هل يحصل مراد الكل، وذلك محال، لانه تناقض. 

ب: ام لا يحصل مراد أي واحد منهم، وذلك محال ايضاً، لأنه رفع للنقيضين. 

ج: ام يحصل مراد أحدهم، دون الآخرين. وذلك يوجب ان يكون الاله الذي حصل مراده، هو الاله الوحيد دون سواه، لأن العاجز ليس بإله. 

لماذا الآلهة ثلاثة 

س: لماذا لم يكن الاله اثنين فقط؟ 

إذا قال شخص : بان الاله متعدد وفرضنا أنا قبلنا ان يكون للإله ثان 

 فما هو الدليل على ادعاء وجود إله ثالث؟ 

ان الثنوية ، رأوا في العالم خيرا وشرا ، فاستبعدوا إمكان ان يكون خالق الشر هو خالق الخير، ولذا قالوا بإلهين الخير ولذا قالوا بإلهين اثنين: اله للخير، واله للشر. 

لنفرض: ان المسيحيين قالوا بمقالة الثنوية ، فمن اين لهم إثبات اله ثالث؟ 

هذا مع العلم بان الاله واحد فقط ،والقول بإله ثان أيضا باطل. 

لماذا الآلهة ثلاثة لا أكثر؟ 

س: لماذا لم يكن الإله أكثر من ثلاثة؟ 

إذا كان اله الأب قاضيا، واله الابن مخلّصا، واله روح القدس مطهرا ـ كما يقول المسيحيون ـ  فلماذا لا يكون هناك اله رابع مفكرا ، و اله خامس قديرا واله سادس عليما، وهكذا حتى تتعدد الآلهة، كما كان يقول بذلك بعض ،حيث جعلوا للأرض الها ، والشمس الها، وللجبال الها ، والبحر الها، وهكذا و هلّم جراّ، آلهة متعددة حسب تعدد الأهواء. 

وعليه: فإذا قيل بالتعدد ، فلما اذن الحصر في ثلاثة؟ 

النسبة على فرض التعدد 

س: هل هناك نسبة بين الآلهة؟ 

إذا كان هناك آلهة متعددة فنسأل: 

ألف: هل بين هذه الآلهة نسبة؟ 

ب: أو لا نسبة بينها؟ 

ج: وإذا كانت نسبة فما هي نوعية النسبة؟ 

لا يعقل عدم وجود نسبة بينها، لان كل شيئين من جنس واحد لابد من النسبة بينهما. وإذا كانت نسبة فان كانت تبايناً، لزم اختلاف حقيقة الآلهة، وذلك محال. 

وان كانت تساوياً، لزم وحدة الاله، وهذا خلاف ما يقال: من انه متعدد. 

وان كانت عموماً مطلقاً، لزم زيادة اله ونقيصة آخر، أو عموماً من وجه، لزم ان يكون في مورد الاجتماع له زيادة على مورد الافتراق. 

ومن المعلوم: استحالة اختلاف حقيقة الاله زيادة ونقيصة. 

عمل الثالوث 

س: ماهي اعمال الثالوث؟ 

ألف: هل لهم اعمال متشابهة؟ 

ب: أو لهم أعمال مختلفة؟ 

ج: وما هي أوجه الاختلاف في أعمالهم؟ 

فإذا كانت أعمالهم متشابهة، فما هي وجه الحاجة الى جميعهم، ألا يكفي احدهم في انجاز الأعمال؟ 

وإذا كانت أعمالهم مختلفة، فلماذا اختص كل واحد منهم بعمل دون عمل؟ 

ثم هل الاختلاف في الأعمال ناش عن ذواتهم، أو عن صفاتهم، أو عن ارادتهم؟ 

وكلها مما لاسبيل له بالنسبة الى اللّه تعالى. 

صفة الثالوث 

س: ماهي صفات الثالوث؟ 

ألف: هل كلهم متشابهون في الصفات؟ 

ب: أو لكل واحد منهم صفة مختصة به؟ 

ج: ثم ما هي تلك الصفة المختصة بكل واحد منهم؟ 

فهل كلهم، علماء قادرون، احياء مريدون... أو ان الاب ـ مثلاً ـ حيّ، والابن ـ مثلاً ـ قدير، والروح ـ مثلاً ـ عالم؟ 

 وإذا اختص كل واحد منهم بصفة، فما هي تلك الصفة، المختصة؟ ولماذا صار الاختصاص ببعض دون بعض؟ ثم هل فاقد الصفة الكمالية، يكون الهاً؟ 

الثالوث والأعمال 

س: ماهي النسبة بين الآلهة الثلاثة وبين الأعمال؟ 

ألف: هل عمل كل واحد منهم يمكن صدوره من الآخر؟ 

ب: أو ان عمل كل واحد منهم لايمكن صدوره من الآخر؟ 

ان كان الاول، فلماذا يعمل كل واحد منهم عملاً خاصاً؟ 

وان كان الثاني، فهل يمكن ان يكون الاله عاجزاً عن بعض الأعمال؟ 

الثالوث والأوامر الصادرة 

س: ماهي نسبة الآلهة الثلاثة الى الأوامر والنواهي الصادرة؟ هل انها: 

ألف: تصدر من كلهم؟ 

ب: أو انها تصدر من بعضهم؟ 

ان كانت الأوامر والنواهي كلها: التشريعية والتكوينية، تصدر من كلهم، فما هي الحاجة الى اصدار أوامر ونواهي متعددة؟ أليس ذلك عبثاً؟ 

وان كانت الأوامر والنواهي التشريعية والتكوينية موزعة بينهم، فما هو وجه الاختصاص؟ وأي أمر ونهي يختص بأيٍ منهم؟ وهل كلهم مريد لأي أمر ونهي يصدر من أيٍ منهم؟ 

وحدة الثالوث 

س: هل الثلاثة واحد، والواحد ثلاثة؟ 

مثلاً: هل ثلاثة  برتقالات، تكون واحدة؟ 

وهل البرتقالة الواحدة، تكون ثلاثة؟ 

إذا لم يعقل وحدة الثلاثة و لثلاثية الواحد فكيف يمكن ان تكون الاقاليم لثلاثة و لواحدة في وقت واحد؟ 

وهل هذا إلا اجتماع النقيضين؟ 

صراع الثالوث 

س: هل يتمكن احد الآلهة افناء الالهين الآخرين؟ 

ان تمكن من افنائهما ، فهما ليسا بإله، اذ الاله لا يفنى. 

وان لم يتمكن من افنائهما، فهو عاجز، والعاجز ليس باله، فتأمّل. 

الثالوث والتناقض 

س: هل يمكن التناقض في أوامر الاله؟ 

ألف: ان كان ـ مثلاً ـ في امر الاله الاب بفناء البشر مصلحة، فلماذا نقضه الاله الابن حتى لم يقع الافناء؟ 

ب: وان كان في أمر الاله الأب مفسدة، فهل يحكم الاله بالمفسدة؟ 

وهكذا يأتي السؤال في العكس أيضا. 

نزاع الثالوث 

س: لو اختلفت الآلهة الثلاثة فلمن الغلب؟ 

ألف: هل لأحدهم؟ 

ب: أو لجميعهم؟ 

ج: أو لا غلب اصلاً؟ 

فان كان الاول، فالمغلوب ليس باله، اذ العجز من صفات الممكن، لا من صفات الاله وان كان الثاني، لزم التناقض، واجتماع النقيضين محال. 

وان كان الثالث، لزم ارتفاع النقيضين، وارتفاع النقيضين محال. 

وقفة مع التثليث 

س: التثليث قديم أم حديث ؟ 

ألف: ان كان التثليث قديما ، فلماذا لم يأمر به الأنبياء السابقون ، ولم يعتقد به كان قبل المسيح (عليه السلام)؟ 

ب: وان كان حديثا، فهل الاله يتجدد، حتى تتجدد العقيدة تبعا لتجدده؟ 

مع ثالث الآلهة 

س: من هو الاله الثالث؟ هل هو: 

ألف: روح القدس؟ 

ب: أو هو مريم الاُم؟ 

ان كان الأول، فلماذا؟ 

وان كان الثاني، فلماذا أيضا؟ 

ولماذا لا نقول: بالاله الاب، والاله الابن، والاله الاُم، والاله روح القدس، حتى تكون الأقاليم أربعة؟ 

مع عقيدة التثليث 

س: هل عقيدة التثليث جاء بها العقل، أو قال بها النقل؟ 

ألف: ان جاء بها العقل، فما هو الدليل العقلي على ذلك؟ 

ب: وان قال بها النقل، فلماذا نرى ان طائفة كبيرة من المسيحيين ـ الذين يعتقدون بكتاب العهدين ـ لا يؤمنون بالتثليث؟ 




الفصل الثاني



وحدانية اللّه 

 س: لماذا ليس الاله واحداً فقط؟ 

لا اشكال في وجود الاله الواحد، فان وحدانية الخالق ضرورة فطرية وعرفية، إضافة الي الأدلة العقلية والنقلية، ولذلك تري الملحدين اندفاعاً من فطرتهم يقولون بان الطبيعة هي الخالقة فهم يعتقدون بالخالق ، لكنهم انحرفوا فجعلوا الخالق مالا يصلح ان يكون خالقا ، فان الطبيعة الجاهلة العاجزة ، البكماء العمياء الصماء ،لا تصلح ان تكون خالقة، كما لا يصلح ان يكون الانسان الجاهل الاشل ، بانيا لأفخم قصر ، أو مؤلفا لأحسن كتاب وهكذا. 

اذن: فمن يقول بأكثر من اله واحد هو الذي يحتاج، الى أقامه الدليل و لا دليل. 

هل الاله أب؟ 

س: ما معنى الأب؟ 

ألف: ان كانت الأبوة لفظية، أي: انه مجرد لفظ، لا حقيقة له في الخارج، فلماذا هذا اللفظ، فلنسمّه ـ على هذا ـ: اخوة، أو: أمومة أو: جدودة أو ما أشبه ذلك. 

ب: وان كانت الأبوة حقيقية، أي: والد وولد، فهل اللّه يلد، ويولد؟ انه محال، اذ الولادة تستلزم الحدوث، والحادث ليس الهاً. 

هل الإله ابن؟ 

س: ما معنى الابن؟ 

ألف: ان كانت بنوة بالتبني ـ أي: مجرد اللفظ، والتشريف ـ فلماذا اختار اللّه عيسى(عليه السلام) ابناً له، وما الدليل على ذلك، والحال أنا نرى في بعض الأنبياء الآخرين عليهم السلام، مزايا شبيهة بمزايا المسيح(عليه السلام)؟ 

ب: وان كانت بنوة بالولادة ـ أي: حقيقية وبالنسب ـ، فالابن لم يكن ثم كان، وما لم يكن، لا يكون الهاً، لان اللّه لا يعقل ان يكون حادثاً. 

هل الاله الأب قديم ؟ 

س:هل الأب كان قديما؟ 

ألف: إذا كان الاله الأب قديما ، فهل كان أبا منذ القدم، أو طرأت عليه الأبو، فصار أبا بعد ان ولد الاله الابن ؟ 

ب: وهل يمكن تغير صفات الاله ؟ انه لايمكن ، لأنه يلزم ان يكون محلا للحوادث ، وذلك محال على الله تعالى. 

هل الاله الإبن قديم؟ 

س: هل(الابن) كان قديما؟ 

ألف: إذا كان الاله الابن قديماً، فلماذا صار هذا ابناً، وذاك أبا؟ ولماذا لم يكن العكس، هذا أب وذاك ابن؟ 

ب: ولماذا لم يتساويا، بان يكونا في مرتبة واحدة، فلا يكون بينهما أبوة وبنوة؟ 

وإذا كان الابن متولداً من الأب فلابد ان يتقدم الأب على الابن، وذلك يجعل من الاله الابن حادثاً لا قديماً، لانه متأخر عن الاله الأب. 

هل الروح القدس قديم؟ 

س: هل روح القدس كان قديماً؟ 

ألف: لو كان روح القدس قديماً فهل كان موازياً للقدم مع الاله الأب، ام مع الاله الابن، ام كان بعدهما؟ 

ب: فان كان موازياً للأب، فلماذا صار الأب أباً دون روح القدس؟ وإذا كان موازياً للابن، فلماذا صار الابن ابناً دون روح القدس؟ 

ج: وإذا كان بعدهما، فمن أيهما تولد؟ 

فان تولد من الاب، فهو ابن أيضا، وان تولد من الابن فهو حفيد، وان تولد منهما فأيهما كان أباه، وايهما كان امه؟ 

وعلى فرض تأخره عن الاله الاب، فهو حادث لا قديم. 

مع تعدّد القدماء 

س: هل الكل قدماء؟ 

لو كان كل الثلاثة قدماء، فهل يعقل تعدد القدماء؟ 

ان تعدد القدماء، مستلزم لان يكون بين الكل جامع، ولكل واحد مميز، فيلزم تركيب الاله. 

والتركيب من صفات الممكن، لا من صفات الواجب الوجود. 

الحدوث من صفات الممكنات 

س: هل الكل حادثون؟ 

ألف: لو كان كل الثلاثة حادثا، فهل يعقل ان يكون الاله حادثاً؟ 

ان حدوث الاله ، يستلزم خلو القدم من الاله ، فياترى من خلق الاله الحادث؟ 

ب: ثم ان الشيء الذي لم يكن، هو ممكن يحتاج الى الموجد ، فيلزم من ذلك، ان لا يكون أي من الثلاثة الها. 

التبعيض في القدم والحدوث 

س: هل البعض قديم والبعض الآخر حادث؟ 

إذا كان البعض قديما، والبعض الآخر حادثا، فهل يعقل ذلك ؟ 

ان الاله، اما ان يكون من مقومه القدم فهو قديم ابدا ، واما ان يكون من مقومه الحدوث فهو حادث ابدا . 

وعليه: فلا يمكن ان يكون اله حادثا، واله آخر قديما معا، بالإضافة الى ما تقدم: من انه لا يعقل ان يكون الاله حادثا. 

مع فرضية التبعيض 

س: لماذا البعض قديم دون البعض الآخر؟ 

 ألف: لو فرضنا تعدد الآلهة وجواز اختلافها في القدم والحدوث، فلماذا حصر القديم في بعضها، والحدوث في بعضها الآخر؟ ولماذا لا يكون العكس فالجديد قديم، والقديم جديد؟  ولماذا لا يكون الكل قديماً، أو الكل حادثاً؟ 

ب: ثم هل يعقل ان تكون طبيعة واحدة لطبيعة الاله ذات وصفين مختلفين، وصف القدم في بعض، ووصف الحدوث في بعض آخر؟ 




.


----------



## حزقيل (27 أغسطس 2005)

DELETED BY ADMIN


----------



## whocares (27 أغسطس 2005)

*Trinity*

حزقيل الإسلام،

أُعطيك مختصر مفيد. عسى أن يكون فيه الفائدة الروحية لك. 

هل الله في الإسلام ينقسم في تركيبه إلى 99 إله لأن له 99 اسم؟

لا أعتقد، لأنها لها الغرض من توضيح صفات الله العديدة، مع أنه يمكن أن يكون 101 اسم بإضافة "المُخلّص" و "المُحِب."

في الإيمان المسيحي الحق، الله واحد و له 3 صفات أو أقانيم مميزة تُلخّص ذات الله السرمدي في عقول البشر المحدودة.

الله هو ألآب: أي من أوجد الدنيا من العدم. فهو آب لأنه رب العالم، كما أن أب العائلة هو رب الأسرة.
و هو الذي يوفر احتياجات العالم من موارد أساسية للحياة، و يعتني بمخلوقاته. و يحب الإنسان بالأخص لأنه مخلوق على صورة الله. و يقول في الكتاب المقدس أنّه خلق العالم و الإنسان مركز اهتمامه، كالأب أو الأم العطوف بأولاده/ها حين يولدون.

الله هو الابن: أي من تجسد في صورة الإنسان في شخص عيسى المسيح. فهو ابن الله لأن روحه الدائم هي روح الله القدير الذي حلّ في الجسد، و هو، كما قال عن نفسه، ابن الإنسان الذي قدر أن يصير بشراً لأن " ابن الإنسان قد جاء لكي يطلب و ينقذ ما قد هلك." 

الله هو الروح القدس: أي ماهية الله العظيم، فهو روح أزلي مُوجِد نفسه بنفسه، مُقدّس أبدي لا يلد و لا يتولد في ذاته، و كونه خلاّق بديع، نفخ في الإنسان و جعله نفس حية، و روح خالدة لا تموت. 

إذا تساءلت: لماذا هذه الثلاث بالتحديد؟

ذلك أنها أقانيم تُلخّص <1> خلق العالم و واقعيته، <2> حالة العالم بما فيه من شر و خير، <3> توضيح طريقَي الهلاك و النجاة، فللإنسان الخَيار. 

و في نقطة رقم 3 يكمن الفرق ما بين الإيمان الإسلامي و المسيحي. هنا تبزغ الفروق، للأسف، بين طريقي الجنة. 

و يمكن التحدث عن الفرق في الوقت و المكان المناسب.

وشكراً على مُشاركتك. سلام الله معك.


----------



## نذير (8 سبتمبر 2005)

تحياتي للجميع 

أعتذر لهذه المداخلة ، ولكن لتوضيح الفارق بين الاقانيم بالتعريف النصراني لها وأسماء الله وصفاته بالمفهوم الاسلامي:

فالأقنوم هو : الذات المتميزة الغير منفصلة عن الذات الألهية !

والتعريف الكنسي لكلمة " أقنوم " وهي ليست كلمة عربية, بل سريانية تدل على من له تميز عن سواه, وبغير انفصال عنه, وهكذا أقانيم اللاهوت, فكل أقنوم مع أنّ له تميز عن الأقنومين الآخرين, لكنه غير منفصل عنهما .

فالاقانيم ذوات وليست صفات والفرق كبير

وفكرة الاقانيم فكرة فلسفية مبتدعة لم يقل بها المسيح عليه السلام ولا تلاميذه ، وانما تمت صياغتها للتوفيق بين التوحيد في العهد القديم وشرك العهد الجديد .

أما أسماء الله الحسنى فهي أسماء دالة على صفات ونحن لا نقول بهذا التميز الذي يصل لحد التجسيم .

ويمكن اطلاق أكثر من صفة على أي شخص دون أن تتميز أي صفة بذاتها.


(ابو النور)


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

إله واحد في ثلاثة أقانيم​
ما قيل في الفصل المتقدم عن طريق الخلاص بالمسيح لا يقبل عند الطالب كل القبول حتى يطلع على عقيدة التثليث التي طالما كانت حجر عثرة في طريق إخواننا المسلمين الراغبين في البحث ,لأنهم لا يفهمون معنى التثليث، فحسبوه مناقضاً للتوحيد ,والحقيقة خلاف ذلك لأن التعليم بوحدانية الله من الأساسات الجوهرية التي ترجع إليها عقيدة التثليث ,فإن جميع المسيحيين لا يؤمنون بثلاثة آلهة بل بإله واحد,

من يطلع على تفسير الجلالين على - سورة المائدة 5 :76 - وتفسير البيضاوي على - سورة النساء 4 :156 - يرى أن أولئك المفسرين تصوروا أن النصارى يعتقدون أن الثالوث هو ثلاثة آلهة : الآب ,والأم ,والابن, وحسبوا مريم العذراء إلهاً ,وأنها أحد الآلهة الثلاثة المذكورين, لا ننكر أن بعضاً من جهلة النصارى في عصر محمد أكرموا مريم إلى حد العبادة ,بل أكرموا كثيراً من القديسين وقدموا لهم العبادة التي لا تجوز إلا لله وحده ,كما أن كثيرين من جهلة المسلمين يفعلون مثل هذا الفعل مع أوليائهم ومشايخهم, وكما أن المطلعين من المسلمين لا يجدون ما يؤيد عبادة الأولياء في القرآن كذلك لا يصح أن نؤاخذ النصارى بما كان يعمله الجهلة في العصور المظلمة مما لا ينطبق على الكتاب المقدس بل يخالفه, فلا تحسبن القرآن يحرم عبادة العذراء والكتاب المقدس يجيزها ,حاشا وكلا! بل هذا الذي ظنه المسلمون تثليثاً في ذات الله ليس هو من التثليث في شيء ,فإن المسيحيين على اختلاف مذاهبهم لم يِقل فريق منهم بثلاثة آلهة ,وعلى ذلك نطلب من القارئ مراجعة دستور الإيمان الرسولي ,والقانون النيقوي ,والقانون الأثناسيوسي ,وقانون الكنيسة المصلحة,

وعلى ما تقدم يظهر أن هؤلاء المفسرين أضلهم التعصب الذميم حتى دونوا في كتبهم عن النصارى ما هم أبرياء ,منه وكان خليقاً بهم - كما بكل عالم فاضل - أنهم إذا أرادوا أن يكتبوا شيئاً في موضوع هام كهذا أن يبحثوا أو ينقبوا حتى يقفوا على الحقيقة بعينها ,لئلا يكونوا عثرة في طريق الباحث الأمين, إننا كما ذكرنا لا نعتقد بثلاثة آلهة ,ولا أن مريم واحدة منهم ,وإننا نشدد إنكار تعدد الآلهة كالمسلمين أنفسهم ,وستعلم ذلك عندما نتقدم في شرح الموضوع,

ذكرنا في ما تقدم أننا نؤمن بإله واحد كما في التوراة ,حيث يقول إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ : الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ - تثنية 6 :4 -وفي العهد الجديد اقتبس المسيح هذه الآية أساساً لتعليمه - مر 12 :29 -وأما عقيدة التثليث فهي شرح للوحدانية ذُكرت لمناسبة التعليم في مواضيع أخرى, مثال ذلك وصية المسيح لتلاميذه أن يكرزوا بالإنجيل للناس قال عَمِّدُوهُمْ بِا سْمِ الآبِ وَا لِا بْنِ وَا لرُّوحِ القُدُسِ - متى 28 :19 -فيدل هذا القول على حقيقة التوحيد ,كما يدل على تثليث الأقانيم ,لأنه قال باسم بصيغة المفرد لا بأسماء بصيغة الجمع ,مع أنه ذكر الأقانيم الثلاثة كلاً على حدته, ومن هذه العبارة نفهم أنه لا يمكن أن يكون الابن والروح القدس مخلوقَين بدليل أنهما مقرونان باسم الآب كشيء واحد ,بخلاف عدم ملاءمة الاسم نفسه لما يكون مخلوقاً ,فإن كلمة ابن الله والروح القدس لا يصح أن يسمى بهما الشيء المخلوق, هذه حقيقة ظاهرة لمن يتأمل,

وعقيدة التثليث يمكن تلخيصها على هذا المنوال :

1 - الآب والابن والروح القدس جوهر واحد وإله واحد فقط,

2 - كل من هؤلاء الأقانيم الثلاثة له خاصيّة لا يشترك فيها معه أقنوم آخر,

3 - إن انفصل أقنوم عن الأقنومين الآخرين - وذلك مستحيل - لا يمكن أن يكون هو الله,

4 - كل أقنوم متحد مع الأقنومين الآخَرين من الأزل ,وهذه الوحدة غير القابلة للانفصال هو الله,

5 - كل أقنوم مساوٍ للأقنومين الآخرين في الذات والمجد,

6 - العمل الخلاصي لكل أقنوم وُصف أحسن وصف في الكتاب المقدس بهذه الألقاب : الأول الآب والخالق والثاني ابن الله والفادي والثالث المقدس والمعزي ,

7 - كما أن الأقانيم المقدسة واحد في الذات هكذا هم واحد في المشيئة والقصد والسلطان والقِدم وسائر الصفات الإلهية,

أما قول المسيح أَبِي أَعْظَمُ مِنِّي في يو 14 :28 فهذا بالنسبة إلى ناسوته ,لأنه يعبّر عن وحدته مع الآب في الذات بقوله أَنَا وَا لْآبُ وَاحِدٌ - يو 10 :30 -وقد يعترض بعضهم بأن هذه العقيدة المسيحية متناقضة ,وبما أن اعتراضهم خطأ ظاهر نجيب أن التثليث ليس خطأً بل هو سر عجيب ,ويجب أن ننتظر أسراراً كثيرة في الكتب المقدسة وخصوصاً ما يتعلق بجوهر الله ,إذ لو خلت حقيقة الله من الأسرار لأدركتها العقول البشرية كما تدرك سائر الأشياء المحدودة ,وهذا محال ,لأن السر هو أن لا تعرف كيف ينمو الزرع ,مع أنك تعرف أنه ينمو, والعالم مملوء من الأسرار ,والإنسان سر في نفسه فإنه لا يقدر أن يعرف كيف تسكن روحه في جسده وكيف تدبّره فهل تؤخذ هذه البراهين على بطلان الحقائق؟ لو كان الأمر هكذا لكان كل شيء باطلاً, والكتاب المقدس أحق وأولى بأن يتضمن أسراراً غامضة تحار في معرفة كنهها فطاحل العلماء ,فهل من الصواب والحكمة أن نرفض كتاب الله لاشتماله على مسائل تفوق عقولنا ونستبد بآرائنا الخصوصية؟ فاحكموا أنتم,

كل مطلع خبير بالكتاب المقدس يعلم أن عقيدة الثالوث مأخوذة منه بدلالة آيات كثيرة في غاية الصراحة ,وهي التي منها صاغ المسيحيون نصَّها مع اختلاف قليل في اللفظ فقالوا - لا يوجد إلا إله واحد حي حقيقي أزلي ,ليس له جسد ,ولا يتألم ,غير متناهٍ في القدرة والحكمة والصلاح ,صانع وضابط كل الأشياء ما يُرى وما لا يُرى ,ولذاته القدوسة ثلاثة أقانيم في جوهر واحد : الآب والابن والروح القدس ,

وعدا موافقة هذه الصيغة للأسفار المقدسة فإنها موافقة لمؤلفات المسيحيين الأولين الذين بقيت كتاباتهم إلى عصرنا الحاضر ,مما يدل على أنهم فهموا الكتاب من جهة هذه الحيثية كما فهمناه,

ويعلّمنا العقل أن لا نتجاوز في البحث والاستقصاء ما أعلنه الله عن ذاته ,وقال الحكماء : البحث عن ذات الله كُفر ,

يؤكد بعض إخواننا المسلمين أن التوحيد مخالف للتثليث ,لكن الحقيقة هي حيث أن العقيدتين معلنتان في كلام الله ,لا يمكن أن يكون يبنهما تناقض ,لأن التوحيد لا ينفي كل نوع من أنواع التعدد, مثال ذلك من المعلوم أن الله متعدد الصفات ,يقال رحيم حكيم قدير عادل الخ حتى وصفه علماء المسلمين بأنه مجمع الصفات الحسنة جامع صفات الكمال , لكن تعدد الصفات لا يبطل وحدة الذات ,ومثل ذلك تعدد الأقانيم لا يبطل وحدة الجوهر الإلهي ,وعلى فرض أنه لا يوجد في الخليقة ما يصلح أن يؤخذ مثالاً موافقاً لشرح هذه الحقيقة إلا أنه يوجد بعض الأمثلة التقريبية - ورد في التوراة أن الله خلق الإنسان على صورته - تك 1 :26 .

ويوافق ذلك ما قاله علي بن أبي طالب من عرف نفسه فقد عرف ربه , فلنتخذ هذا مثالاً تقريبياً لموضوعنا ,فنقول إن كل رجل هو واحد ,غير أنه يصح أن يتكلم عن روحه ونفسه وجسده قائلاً عن كل منها - أنا -هنا ثلاثة أشياء يكاد يتميز أحدها عن الآخر ,لأن الروح ليست النفس ,ولا هذه ولا تلك هي الجسد, وعليه فليس من الخطأ أن ندعو كلاً من هذه الثلاثة رجلاً ,إلا أنه لا يوجد في الثلاثة إلا رجل واحد, ومما لا شك فيه لا يكون أحد الثلاثة خلواً من الاثنين الآخَرين ,كل الشخصية, كما لا يمكن التفريق بين الواحد والآخر على الأقل في هذه الحياة,

إن هذا سر من الأسرار الكثيرة المودعة في طبيعتنا ولسنا نفهمها ,فإن كل امرئ على وجه الأرض يشعر بهذا التمييز في طبيعته بين روحه وعقله ونفسه ,في حين أنه لا يرتاب في وحدة ذاته, على أننا لسنا نقيم هذا المثال ولا غيره دليلاً على صحة التثليث ,بل الدليل على صحته كما قلنا مراراً الكتاب المقدس ,وكفى به دليلاً لأنه صادر من الله وهو يعرف نفسه أكثر مما نعرفه, وغاية ما نقصده من سرد الأمثلة أن ندفع الشبهات التي يعترض بها على هذا الموضوع ,ونبرهن أنها صادرة عن سوء فهم ,لإزالة ما عساه يكون عثرة أمام طالب الحقيقة المخلص,

ومما لا يصح إغفاله أن القرآن يتفق مع الكتاب المقدس في إسناد الفعل وضمير المتكلم في صيغة الجمع إلى الله في أن أمثلة ذلك أقل بكثير في التوراة عما هي في القرآن, ومما ورد في التوراة هذه المواضع - تك 1 :26 و3 :22 و11 :7 - وفي القرآن ما ورد في سورة العلق وهي عند المسلمين أول ما نزل من الوحي على محمد ,فقد ورد في عدد 8 لفظ الرب اسماً للجلالة وعدد 14 لفظ الله وكل من اللفظين في صيغة المفرد ,ولكن في عدد 18 ضمير الجلالة بصيغة الجمع حيث يقول سَنَدْعُ الزَبَانِيَةَ - سورة العلق 96 :18 .

وحيث أن الكتاب المقدس والقرآن يتفقان على هذا الأسلوب من التعبير عن ذات الجلالة بضمير الجمع ,فلا يخلو ذلك من قصد, أما اليهود فيعللون عنه بكون الله كان يتكلم مع الملائكة, إلا أن هذا التعليل لا يلائم نصوص التوراة ولا القرآن, ويقول المسلمون إن صيغة الجمع هي للتعظيم وهو تعليل سخيف لا يشفي غليل الباحث النبيه ,وليس لنا أن نخوض في شرح القرآن إنما أوردنا ذلك إشعاراً بأننا لا نخطئ إذا اعتبرنا عقيدة التثليث موافقة لإسناد ضمير الجمع إلى الله في القرآن,

وقلنا إنه لا توجد مشابهة وافية بين الله والمخلوقات ,إلا أنه توجد بعض الأشيا ء عدا ما ذكرنا آنفاً تثبت التعدد في الوحدة ,مثال ذلك خيط واحد من أشعة الشمس يتضمن ثلاثة أنواع من الأشعة : - 1 - النور - 2 - الحرارة - 3 - العمل الكيماوي, وهذه الثلاثة شعاع واحد بحيث لا يمكن فصل إحداها عن الأخرى لتتكون ثلاثة أشعة بل بالعكس الشعاع الواحد لا يتكون إلا من الثلاثة معاً,

وكذلك النار والنور والحرارة ثلاثة أشياء ,ولكنها واحد فلا نار من غير نور وحرارة مع أن النور والحرارة من طبيعة النار وأصلها, نقول إن النار تعطي نوراً وحرارة ,إذ أن النور والحرارة تنبعثان من النار ,ولكن ذلك لا يجعلهما تنفصلان عن النار أبداً ,فلا تسبقهما في الوجود ,ولا تتأخر عنهما في العدم,

وكذلك العقل والفكر والكلام واحد ,مع اختلاف كل منها عن الآخر, لا نقدر أن نتصور العقل عارياً عن الفكر ولا الفكر عارياً عن الكلام منطوقاً به أو غير منطوق,

ففي هذه الأمثلة جميعها لا يشوش التعدد على الوحدة بل يتفقان تمام الاتفاق, ولنا أن نستنتج من ذلك أن وجود ثلاثة أقانيم في اللاهوت ليس مضاداً للعقل السليم ,بل له شبه ونظائر في الطبيعة وسند قوي في الكتاب,

وهنا فكر آخر له علاقة بالتثليث إن من أسماء الله الحسنى عند المسلمين كونه ودوداً أي محباً - وهذا يوافق ما جاء في الكتاب في إرميا 31 :3 ويوحنا 3 :16 و1يوحنا 4 :7-11 - وبما أنه غير متغيّر فهو ودود من الأزل ,ويلزم عن ذلك أن يكون له مودود أي محبوب من الأزل قبل خلق العالم, فمن عساه يكون ذلك المحبوب الموجود من الأزل عند الله؟

ففي عقيدة التثليث نجد الجواب الصريح والوحيد لهذا السؤال ,فنقول إن أقنوم الآب هو الودود ,وأقنوم الابن المودود ,وما أحسن ما قال يسوع في هذا المعنى خطاباً لأبيه أَحْبَبْتَنِي قَبْلَ إِنْشَاءِ العَالَمِ - يو 17 :24 - وعليه لا يمكن الاعتقاد بوجود صفة المحبة في الله من الأزل ما لم نعتقد بتعدد الأقانيم مع وحدة الجوهر ,وإلا كان الله متغيراً ابتدأ أن يحب من الوقت الذي خلق له محبوباً من الملائكة أو البشر ,وهذا باطل ,لأنه قال أَنَا الرَّبُّ لَا أَتَغَيَّرُ - مل 3 :6 .


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

وربما يسأل سائل : ما فائدة الإيمان بالثالوث المقدس؟ ألا يكفي أننا نؤمن بأن الله واحد بصرف النظر عما إذا كان ذا ثلاثة أقانيم أو ذا أقنوم واحد؟ فأجيب : فائدة الإيمان بالتثليث ليست أقل من الإيمان بالتوحيد لجملة أسباب جديرة بالنظر ,منها حل المعضلات الكثيرة التي يُعترَض بها على الوحدانية المحضة ,مثل كيف يكون الله هو الكافي والصمد والمتكلم والغني والودود من قبل أن يكون كائن سواه ,لأن كل هذه الصفات وما شاكلها لا يمكن التعليل عنها إلا بتعدد الأقانيم الإلهية مع توحيد الذات كما مر بيانه في كلامنا عن وصف الله بالودود, وهذا التعليم أيضاً يمكّننا من فهم بعض تعاليم الكتاب المقدس ,كما أنه يبين لنا شرح بعض الآيات القرآنية, وأهم مما ذكر أن الإيمان بالتثليث مفيد لأنه يمهد السبيل لتصديق دعوى المسيح أنه كلمة الله المثبوتة في كل من الإنجيل والقرآن, وتسمية المسيح كلمة الله في سورة النساء 4 :171 - وقول الحق - في سورة مريم 19 :34 - أسلوب حسن للتعبير عن طبيعة المسيح ووظيفته بأنه الوسيلة الوحيدة لإعلان الله للناس ,لأن المراد من كلمة أو قول هو ما يعبر به المتكلم عن فكره ,والمتكلم عن فكر الله ومظهره القدوس الذي يظهر به لخليقته المحدودة ,وبه تكلم الأنبياء مسوقين من الروح القدس - لو 10 :22 ويو 1 :1 و2 و18 و14 :6-9 و1بط 1 :10-12 -وحيث أن المسيح هو الواسطة الوحيدة لإعلان الله يجب أن يعرفه هو أولاً ويعرف إرادته ,وقد عرفه كل المعرفة بدليل قوله أما أنا فأعرفه الآب يعرفني وأنا أعرف الآب - يو 8 :55 و10 :15 - ومن هذه الحيثية تمتاز معرفة المسيح لله عن معرفة الإنسان, ُروي عن محمد أنه قال في حديث له خطاباً لله ما عرفناك حق معرفتك , ويعترف علماء الإسلام أن الله عظيم وسام بحيث لا يدرك كنهه عالِم ولا نبي ولا رسول, فلا يعرف الله حق معرفته إلا كلمته أي المسيح, فإذا كان الأمر كذلك فلا يجوز أن يكون المسيح مجرد مخلوق ولو أسمى المخلوقات ,وإلا لقصرت معرفته دون إدراك الله إدراكاً كاملاً ,لأنه لا يعرف الله إلا الله ,وعليه يكون المسيح أقنوماً إلهياً, فعقيدة التثليث إذاً تزيل كل صعوبة تخالج العقل في قبول دعوى المسيح بأنه كلمة الله ,وبالتالي قبول خلاصه,

وعدا ما ذُكر فإنه في الإيمان بالتثليث حسنة كبيرة تغمر الشرقيين والهنود ,الذي ساد عليهم الاعتقاد بالقضاء والقدر حتى أنهم استسلموا للجمود والتهاون فتأخروا عن غيرهم من الأمم في جهاد الحياة ,مع أنهم من حيث الذكاء والإقدام يتساوون مع الجميع إن لم يزيدوا عنهم كما هو مثبوت في التاريخ, فما الذي حدا بهم إلى التقهقر في سلّم المدنية غير استحكام عقيدة القضاء والقدر في أذهانهم؟ فلو آمنوا أن الله لم يقدِّر عليهم سوءاً ولا قضاء بخرابهم بل يحبهم حباً فائقاً بحيث أنه أعلن لهم نفسه في شخص كلمته الأزلي وحمل آلامهم وأحزانهم ومات بالجسد لخلاصهم وقام ثانياً لأجلهم ,لما بقي عندهم محل للشك في حُسن مراد الله من جهتهم ,ولاستنارت أذهانهم وفهموا نصوص الإنجيل الذهبية كقوله هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللّهُ العَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ا بْنَهُ الوَحِيدَ ,لِكَيْ لَا يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ - يو 3 :16 و1يو 4 :7-16 .

إن رفض إخوتنا المسلمين لعقيدة الثالوث هو بالتالي رفض للاهوت المسيح ,فكلما اجتهد المسلمون في البحث عن الله زادوا بعداً في المعرفة عنه ,وعليه نجد في مصر اليوم حديثاً حل محل مثل شائع هو كل ما خطر ببالك فهو هالك ,والله بخلاف ذلك فبذلك ترى الإسلام يؤول إلى عدم معرفة الله, وإن إيماننا نحن المسيحيين بمظهر الله الكامل يمكّننا من معرفة الله ومن محبته ,إذ أحبنا أولاً - 1يو 4 :19 - وإن روح الله القدوس يحل في قلوب المسيحيين الحقيقيين وينيرها بإرشاداته إلى معرفة الله ويقرّبهم إليه - يو 14 :16 و17 و26 و15 :26 و16 :7 و15 وأعمال 1 :5 و2 :1-4 و1كو 3 :16 و17 و6 :19 - فبذلك يتصالح المسيحيون مع الله ويكونون في شركة معه كأبناء مع أبيهم المحب السماوي عوضاً عن أن يكونوا كعبيد خائفين في حضرة سيدهم القهار - كما هي حال غيرهم .

إذاً نتعلم من الكتاب المقدس أن الله العلي العظيم أعلن لنا نفسه :

1 أنه الآب القدوس المحب الذي وإن كان شديد البغض والمقت للخطية ,غير أنه قَصَد من الأزل بحسب محبته وكثرة رحمته أن يدبر طريقة خصوصية تيسّر الخلاص لجميع البشر الذين يقبلون نعمة الله ,فيتصالحون معه بالقلب والعقل والإراداة والسلوك,

2 وأعطى الله هذا الإعلان للناس على يد كلمته ابن الله الوحيد الذي بواسطته فقط يصل المخلوق أياً كان لمعرفة الآب السماوي, وإذ أخذ ابن الله جسداً ولبس طبيعة البشر حمل أحزاننا وهمومنا ,ومات على الصليب من أجل خطاياناً ,وقام من أجل تبريرنا - رو 4 :25 .

3 ولكي يقبل الناس هذا الخلاص المبارك أرسل روحه القدوس ,الأقنوم الثالث من اللاهوت ,ليبكتهم على خطاياهم ويحقق لهم عظيم احتياجهم إلى مخلّص يخلّصهم وينير أذهانهم بمعرفة غِنى الإنجيل ,حتى يطلبوا وينالوا ويتمتعوا بالحياة الأبدية,

ولا يبرح من ذهنكم أن البرهان الذي يُقام على صحة عقيدة الثالوث الأقدس بعينه يُقام على صحة عقيدة الحياة بعد الموت ويوم القيامة ,وغير ذلك من العقائد التي يمتاز بها المؤمن من الكافر وعابد الله من عابد الصنم ,بمعنى أن هذه العقائد جميعها مؤيدة بكلام الله, فإن قبلنا عقيدة منها لأنها مؤيَّدة بكلام الله ,فلماذا لا نقبل العقائد الأخرى في حين أنها مؤيدة بكلام الله أيضاً؟

ولنتقدم الآن لإيضاح حقيقة أخرى لعلها تساعد القارئ للتثبُّت من الموضوع الذي نحن في صدده, نعلم بدليل قلوبنا عن الخلاص الذي يقدمه لنا الرب يسوع ,وكيف نحصل على الحياة الأبدية إن آمنا به - يو 17 :1-3 - كما نحصل على سائر البركات العظمى التي يريد الله أن يمنحها لمخلوقاته,

إنه بناء على إرشاد وتعليم الإنجيل ,أي أسفار العهد الجديد ,نعلم أنه بواسطة الإيمان الحي بالمسيح والاتكال عليه - أع 4 :12 و16 :31 و1يو 3 :23 - نصير ورثة الأفراح الفائقة والبركات العظمى التي لا يعبر عنها مَا لَمْ تَرَ عَيْنٌ ,وَلَمْ تَسْمَعْ أُذُنٌ ,وَلَمْ يَخْطُرْ عَلَى بَالِ إِنْسَانٍ : مَا أَعَدَّهُ اللّهُ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ - 1 كو 2 :9 - وليس الإيمان بالمسيح مجرد الاعتراف بأن تعليمه حق بل الثقة الكاملة بمخلّص حي حبيب جاء إلى العالم ليخلّص الخطاة - 1تي 1 :15 - من خطاياهم - مت 1 :21 - وقادر أن يخلّص إلى التمام كل الذين يتقدمون به إلى الله - عب 7 :25 -إيمان حي كهذا يربطنا روحياً بالمسيح ويجعلنا وإياه واحداً - يو 15 :4-10 - كما يجعلنا أولاد الله فيه - يو 1 :12 و13 و1 يو 3 :1-12 - بل يقوينا حتى ننعتق من نير الخطية وإبليس - يو 8 :34-36 - فنخلع أعمال الظلمة - رو 13 :12 وأف 5 :11 وكو 1 :13 و1تس 5 :4 و5 و1بط 2 :19 و1يو 1 :6 - ونسلك كما يحق للدعوة التي دعينا بها ,أو بعبارة أخرى نسلك كأولاد نور - يو 8 :12 و12 :35 و36 .

ولما كان الإنسان من تلقاء نفسه لا يقدر أن يؤمن بالمسيح إيماناً حياً عاملاً ,رأى الله من فرط محبته لنا أن يرسل روحه القدوس ليعمل في أرواحنا ويبثّ فينا حياة روحية نستعين بها على الإيمان بالمسيح الإيمان المطلوب ,ما لم تغش قلوبنا ونرفض نهائياً احتجاج ذلك الروح الصالح المنعِم,

وقد رأينا في ما تقدم أن المسيح كلمة الله هو مظهر الله الحقيقي ,وعليه يتضح جلياً أنه بواسطته فقط يستطيع الإنسان أن يأتي إلى الله - يو14 :6 -وبدون إيمان بالمسيح لا يقبل الله الناس ولا يغفر لهم خطاياهم ,لهذا جاء الروح القدس ليحث الناس على التوبة ويستميلهم إلى الإيمان بحيث يعتنقون ذلك الخلاص المقدَّم لهم مجاناً في المسيح, وأن الروح القدس الذي يكشف لنا الستار عن حالة قلوبنا الرديئة ويبكتنا على خطايانا وينذرنا بالدينونة الآتية - يو 16 :8 - يحرّضنا على السعي والجد في طلب المصالحة مع الله بقبول الكفارة الوحيدة التي قدمها المسيح عن خطايا العالم - عب 10 :10-14 - والذين ينقادون بإرشاد الروح القدس يتبررون بإيمانهم بالمسيح ,ويكون لهم سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح - رو 5 :1 - يعطيهم السلام الذي لا يقدر أن يعطيه العالم - يو 14 :27 - فالخاطئ النادم متى أتى إلى المسيح يُعتق من الخوف والرعب الشديد الناتج عن خطاياه ,ويزول عن عنقه ذلك الحمل الثقيل ويُطرح في بحر نسيان رحمة الله - مت 21 :21 ومر 11 :23 - وتتبدد غياهب ظلمة قلبه ويحل محلها نور السماء ,وتملك عليه محبة الله ,ويعلم أن الله أبوه السماوي بيسوع المسيح فيهجر خطاياه ويجدّ في حفظ وصايا الله

ويواظب على معاشرته ,فتجري في نفسه أنهار السعادة الحقيقية التي تفوق الوصف ,حتى تصير الأرض في عينيه سماء بالرغم من تجارب الحياة الكثيرة واضطهاد المضطهدين ,ويتحقق صدق الكتاب لا بالبرهان الخارجي فقط بل بالوجدان والاختبار أيضاً,

وهذا التغيير الذي ينتجه عمل الروح القدس في نفس الخاطئ الآتي إلى المسيح لا ينحصر في تحويل القلب عن الخطية إلى البر ومن الظلمة إلى النور ومن عبودية إبليس إلى حرية الله ,بل أعظم من ذلك هو ميلاد جديد حقيقي روحي - يو 3 :3 و5 - الذي به يصير المؤمن خليقة جديدة روحياً - 2كو 5 :17 وغل 6 :15 - وأن الله يريد أن كل إنسان يتوب عن خطاياه وينال الخلاص بالإيمان بالمسيح - حز 33 :11 و1تي 2 :3-6 و2بط 3 :9 -من أجل ذلك فليس أحد على وجه الأرض مقضياً عليه بالحرمان من رجاء الخلاص ,بل كل من يريد بسلامة قلب أن يُفدى بدم المسيح فإنه يُفدى بكل تأكيد - يو 6 :37 -وأما الذين يعتمدون على ما يتخيلونه من أعمالهم الصالحة ويتوهمون أن لهم خزانة بر ذاتي في السماء ويرفضون المسيح ,فهم مقاومون لإرشاد روح الله القدوس ,ويحكمون على أنفسهم بأنفسهم - يو 3 :16-21 و5 :40 -ومع أنه استطاع في هذه الحياة أن يقاوم محبة المسيح ويعاند رحمة الله ,يضطر في النهاية أن يسجد أمام المسيح كما ينبئنا الكتاب - إش 45 :23 ورو 14 :11 وفي 2 :9-11 .

ومما قيل يتبرهن أن التغيير الذي يحدثه الإيمان بالمسيح في القلب لا يدعنا نهمل واجباتنا المسيحية أو نتمادى في ارتكاب الخطية ,لأنه إيمان حي مُحْيي يدفع صاحبه إلى فعل الخير ويمنعه عن فعل الشر, لذلك إن كان أحد مؤمناً بالمسيح إيماناً حقيقياً ينتصر بمعونة روح الله القدوس على الخطية الداخلية ,كما ينتصر على العالم والجسد والشيطان ,ويدوس على هوى نفسه ,ويكرس ذاته لأجل أن يعيش بحسب إرادة الله من حيث قداسة العمل والطبع ,لأنه ذاق بحاسته الروحية محبة الله الفائقة ورحمته العظيمة المعلنة في المسيح ,واختبر الفرح الحقيقي والسعادة الكاملة التي أفاضها الإيمان في نفسه, لهذا أصبح يبتعد عن كل خطية أو فكر شرير ,ويجاهد ليله ونهاره على الاحتراس والاحتفاظ بوصايا الله ,سالكاً في النور كما ينبغي لدعوة الإنجيل.


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

*لماذا يرفض المسلمون الاعتراف بأن يسوع هو &#157*

لماذا يرفض المسلمون الاعتراف بأن يسوع هو ابن الله: 

يرفض المسلمون بشدة وعصبيَّة قول المسيحيين بأن يسوع هو ابن الله، ولذلك فإنَّهُم يتَّهمون المسيحيين بالتجديف وقول الباطل، بل وبالتّطاول على الله. وهذا الموقف الإسلامي المتشدّد لم يأت من فراغ، بل إنّه مبنيٌّ على آياتٍ قرآنيّة وأحاديثٍ ونبويّةٍ عديدة فهمها المسلمون وفسّروها بطريقةٍ لم ولن تساعدهم أبداً في اكتشاف حقيقة شخص الرّب يسوع المسيح، وهكذا فإنّ المسلمين يشعرون بالاشمئزاز والغضب عندما يسمعون المسيحييّن يعترفون بأنَّ يسوع هو ابن الله. وهذا الموقف الإسلامي الرّافض بقوّة لِبنُوَّة المسيح يتطلّب من المسيحيّين أن يعرفوا أسباب هذا الرّفض، وبالتّالي أن يعملوا جاهدين وبروح الصّلاة والمحبّة في شرح مقاصدهم وتوصيل رسالتهم إلى المسلمين، وهذه الأسباب هي:



1. يفهم المسلمون قول الإنجيل أنّ "المسيح هو ابن الله" على أساس جنسي وجسدي بحت. أي أن المسلمين يظنّون أنّ المسيحييّن يدَّعون أنَّ الله تزوّج مريم وأنجبت منه المسيح. وهذا الظّن الإسلامي الفاسد والخاطئ مبنيٌّ على ما ورد في القرآن من آيات تنفي أن يكون لله زوجةً أو ولداً. نقرأ في القرآن قوله في سورة الأنعام 101:6 "بديعُ السَّماواتِ والأرضِ أنّا يكونُ له ولدٌ ولم تكُن لَّهُ صاحِبةٌ وخَلقَ كلَّ شيءِ وهوَ بِكلِّ شيءِ عليمٌ" وفي سورة الجن 3:72 "وأنّهُ تعالى جدٌّ ربنا ما اتّخذ صاحبةً ولا ولداً" وفي سورة الإخلاص 1:112-4 "قُلْ هوً اللهُ أحد. اللهُ الصَّمدُ. لَم يَلد ولم يولَدْ. ولم يًكن لَّه كُفُواً أحد". وآياتٍ أخرى كثيرة تنفي نفياً قاطعاً أن يكون لله ولدٌ (انظر البقرة 116:2 والنّساء 171:4 ويونس 68:10 والإسراء 111:17 والكهف 4:18 ومريم 35:19 و88 و91 و92، والأنبياء 26:21 والمؤمنون 91:23 والفرقان 2:25 والزُّمر 4:39 والزّخرف 81:43، والجن 3:72).



2. يعتقد المسلمون أنَّ الله خلق المسيح من تراب الأرض، كما خلق آدم، وبالتّالي يستحيل أن يكون المسيح ابن الله، لأنَّ ذلك سيعني في رأيهم أنَّ آدم أيضاً هو ابن الله. فالمسلمون يربطون بين ولادة المسيح من مريم العذراء وبين خلق آدم، لأنّهم يتصّورون أنَّ أساس العقيدة المسيحيّة عن "ابن الله" هو ولادة المسيح من مريم العذراء بدونأب بشري، في حين خلق اللهُ آدمبدون أمٍ وأبٍ بشرييّن. مع أنَّ الإنجيل يعلن بوضوح أنَّ المسيح هو ابن الله من الأزل، أي لم "يصبح" ابناً لله يوم ولادته. جاء في سورة آل عمران 59:3 "إنَّ مثلَ عيسى عند اللهِ كمثلِ آدم خلقَهُ من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون" (راجع أيضاً البقرة 116:2و117، آل عمران 59:3، مريم 35:19).



3. جاء في القرآن نفياً قاطعاً أن يكون المسيح ابن الله، وقد ارتبط هذا النفي بمقاتلة الله لمن يقول مثل هذا القول الباطل. وتجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن التفسير الإسلامي لعبارة "المسيح ابن الله" يتناول العملية الجنسية في الزواج، فهو ليس تفسيراً روحياً أو مجازياً بل تفسيراً مادياً وجسدياً. فنقرأ في سورة التوبة 30:9 "وقالتِ اليودُ عُزَيرٌ ابنُ اللهِ وقالتِ النَّصارى المسيحُ ابنُ اللهِ ذلك قولُهُم بأفواهِهِم يُضاهئونَ قولَ الَّذين كَفَروا مِن قَبلُ قاتلَهُمُ اللهُ أنَّى يًؤْفكونَ".



4. كَفَّر القرآن كلَّ شخصٍ يقول أنَّ الله هو المسيح، ووضع على لسان المسيح دعوته إلى عبادة الله ربّه دون إشراكٍ به. حيث جاء في سورة المائدة 17:5 "لقد كفَرَ الّذين قالوا إنَّ اللهَ هو المسحُ ابنُ مَرْيم قُلْ فَمَنْ يملكُ من اللهِ شيئاً إنْ أرادَ أن يُهلِكَ المسيحَ ابن مريَم وأُمَّهُ ومن في الأرضِ جميعاً وللهِ مُلكُ السّماواتِ والأرضِ وما بينهُما يخلقُ ما يشاء واللهُ على كلِّ شيءٍ قديرٌ". وفي المائدة 72:5 "لقد كفر الّذين قالوا أَنَّ اللهَ هو المسيحُ ابنُ مريَمَ وقال المسيحُ يا بني إسرائيل اعبدوا اللهَ ربّي وربَّكم إنَّه من يشركُ باللهِ فقد حرَّم اللهُ عليهِ الجنّة ومأواهُ النّار وَما للظّالمينَ من أنصارِ" وفي سورة التّوبة 31:9 "اتّخذوا أحبارَهُم ورُهبانهم أرباباً من دون اللهِ والمسيحَ ابن مريم وما أُمروا إلا ليعبدوا إلهاً واحداً لا إله إلا هُو سُبحانَه عَمَّا يُشركون". إنَّ القول بأنَّ الله هو المسيح ليس قولاً مسيحيّاً أبداً، لأنَّ ذلك يعني إنكار وحدانيّة الله في الثّالوث القدّوس، حيث لا يشتمل القول على ذكر الآب السماوي والرّوح القدس، بل إنَّ القول يعني بوضوحٍ أنَّ الله هو المسيح فقط، وهو قولٌ لا وجود له في الإنجيل المقدّس ولا يقبله المسيحيّون.



5. يؤكد القرآن في عدد كبير من آياته على أن المسيح هو ابن مريم، ولكن ليس ابن الله. فنقرأ في سورة المائدة 116:5 "وإذا قال اللهُ يا عيسى ابنَ مريمَ أأنت قلتَ للناسِ اتَّخذوني وأمي إلهَيْنِ من دونِ اللهِ قال سبحانَكَ ما يكونُ لي أن أقول ما ليسَ لي بحقٍّ إن كنتُ قلتُهُ فقد علمتَهُ تعلًمُ ما في نفسي ولا أعلَمُ ما في نفسِكُ إنَّكَ أنتَ عَلامُ الغيوب". نلاحظ في هذا النص القرآني نفياً وضعه القرآن على لسان المسيح بأنه ليس إلهاً وبأنه لا يعلم ما في نفس الله، ويستشهد الكتاب المسلمون كثراً بهذا النص من أجل نفي لاهوت المسيح، علماً بأن النص لا ينفي اللاهوت عن المسيح بل ينفي أن يكون المسيح قد قال ما لا يحق له قوله، أي قال بعبادته وعبادة أمه دون الله، وهو قول لا أساس له قطعياً في الإنجيل، حيث لا يوجد مسيحيٌ حقيقيٌ في العالم يعبد مريم العذراء، أي يعبد إنسانةً مخلوقةً، دون الله.



6. يتحدّث القرآن عن المسيح باعتباره نبيَّاً ورسولاً وعبداً لله، ولكن ليس ابن الله:

أ. نبي: مريم 30:19 "قال إنّي عبد اللهِ آتاني الكتابَ وجعلني نبيّاً"

آل عمران 84:3 "وما أُوتيَ موسى وعيسى والنّبيونَ من ربّهم"

ب. رسولٌ: الصّف 6:61 "وإذ قال عيسى ابن مريم يا بني إسرائيل إنّي رسول الله إليكم"

المائدة 75:5 "ما المسيحُ ابن مريمَ إلا رسولٌ قد خلت من قبلِهِ الرُّسل"

ت. عبد الله: النّساء 172:4 "لن يستنكِفَ المسيحُ أن يكونَ عبداً لِلهِ"

الزّخرف 59:43 "إنّ هو إلا عبدٌ أنعمنا عليهِ وجعلناهُ مثلاً لبني إسرائيل"



7. ورد في القرآن أقوالاً أخرى حول المسيح تنكر لاهوته أو كونه ابن الله، وتشير إلى أنّ الله قادر أن يهلكه، وبأنّه خاضع لله ويصلّي له، وبأنَّ الله هو ربّه الّذي أنعم عليه: جاء في سورة مريم 36:19 على لسان المسيح قوله "وإنَّ اللهَ رَبّي وربَّكُم فاعبدوهُ هذا صراطٌ مستقيمٌ" (انظر أيضاً آل عمران 51:3 والمائدة 72:5 و117 والزّخرف 64:43). كذلك على لسان المسيح في سورة المائدة 114:5 "قال عيسى ابنُ مريمَ اللَّهُمَّ أَنزِل علينا مائدةً من السّماء من السّماءِ تكونَ لنا عيداً لأوَلنا وآخرنا وآيةً منكَ وارزُقنا وأنتَ خيرُ الرّازقين" ويفهم القارئ المسلم من هذا النّص أنَّ المسيح مجرّد نبي يصلّي إلى ربّه طالباً منه العون والرّزق، وكيف يكون بالتّالي ابن الله أو الله وهو يطلب العون في صلاتهِ لله.


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

*يسوع هو ابن الله (براهين ومعاني):*

يسوع هو ابن الله (براهين ومعاني):

يستند المسيحيّون في إيمانهم الرّاسخ بأنَّ يسوع هو ابن الله على أدلّة قاطعة وساطعة أعلنها الله في الكتاب المقدّس بعهديه القديم والجديد. كما ويستطيع المسيحيّون أن يستخدموا قرآن المسلمين لبرهنة اعتقادهم هذا، مع ملاحظة أن الاستخدام المسيحي للقرآن يعني قراءة جيّدة لآياته لا تتفّق مع التّفاسير التّقليديّة لدى المسلمين، علماً بأن تفاسيرهم أنفسهم لا تتّفق أصلاً فيما بينها.



أولاً: الأدلّة من العهد القديم:

أوحي الله إلى أنبيائه القديّسين في العهد القديم بنبوّاتٍ كثيرة عن مجيء المسيح مخلّص العالم، وتملأ هذه النّبؤات صفحات العهد القديم، ونقرأ فيها أنّ هذا المخلّص هو ابن الله بالتّحديد.



أ. مزمور 7:2 "إنّي أخُبر من جهة قَضاءِ الرَّبِ. قال لي: أنتَ ابني. أنا اليوم وَلَدْتُكَ". يتحدث المزمور الثّاني عن مسح الملوك في العهد القديم، وكلمة "ولدّتك" في المزمور لا تشير أبداً إلى الولادة الجسديّة، بل إلى إعلان علني من الله إلى شعبه عن تنصيب ملكٍ لهم. وقد وردت هذه النّبوة في ثلاث مواضعٍ في العهد الجديد لتؤكّد أنّ المعنى الوحيد المقصود بها هو قيامة يسوع المسيح، ابن الله الوحيد، من بين الأموات، كما نقرأ في أعمال الرّسل 33:13 "إنَّ اللهَ قد أكمل هذا لنا نحن أولادهم، إذ أقام يسوعَ كما هو مكتوبٌ أيضاً في المزمور الثّاني: أنتَ ابني أنا اليومَ وَلَدْتُكَ" وفي عبرانييّن 5:1 "لأنّهُ لِمَن مِنَ الملائكةِ قال قَطُّ: أنتَ ابني أنا اليومَ ولدتُك؟ وأيضاً: أنا أكون له أباً وهو يكون لي ابناً" (انظر العبرانييّن 5:5).



ب. صموئيل الثّاني 12:7-41 خاطب الله هنا الملك داود بلسان النّبي ناثان قائلاً له: "أقيمُ بعدكَ نسلكَ الّذي يخرجُ من أحشائِكَ وأثبِّت مملكتَهُ. وهو يبني بيتاً لإسمي، وأنا أُثّبِتُ كُرسِيَّ مملكتِهِ إلى الأبد. أنا أكون له أباً وهو يكون ليَ ابناً". وهذه النّبوة تتحدّث عن مجيء ابن الله إلى العالم بصورة إنسانٍ من نسل داود، أي من النّسل الملوكي، وكيف أنَّ المسيح هو الملك الأبدي لكونه ابن الله، وقد ورد المقطع الأخير "أنا أكون له أباً وهو يكون ليَ ابناً" في العهد الجديد في عبرانييّن 5:1 في الحديث عن امتيازات المسيح المجيد.



ت. أشعياء 6:9-7 "لأنّهُ يولد لنا ولدٌ ونعطى ابناً، وتكون الريّاسةُ على كتفِهِ، ويُدعى اسمُهُ عجيباً، مشيرا، إلهاً قديراً، أباً أبَدِيّاً، رئيسَ السّلام. لنمُوُ رياستِهِ، وللسَّلام لا نهايَةَ على كُرسِيِّ داودَ وعلى مملكتِهِ، ليثبّتها ويعضدَها بالحقِّ والبِرِّ. من الآن إلى الأبد. غَيْرَةُ ربِّ الجنودِ تصنع هذا" وهذه النّبوة العظيمة عن ميلاد المسيح تحتوي على خمسةِ أسماءٍ له تبرهن حقيقة كونهِ الله الآتي إلى العالم. فهو سيولد كإنسان في العالم، مع أنّه في نفس الوقت الله القدير والآب الأبدي.



ث. هوشع 1:11 "ومِن مصرَ دعوتُ ابني" مع متى 15:2 "وكان هناك إلى وفاةِ هيرودُسَ لكي يتمّ ما قيلَ من الرّبِّ بالنَّبيِّ من مصرَ دعوتُ ابني". أي أنَّ هذه النّبوة تتحدّث عن يسوع وكيف دعاه الله للعودةِ إلى وطنه بعد وفاة هيرودس الملك الّذي أراد قتله وهو صبي. وقد قال الرّب بوضوح هُنا أنَّ يسوع هو ابنه.



ج. دانيال 13:7-14 "كُنتُ أرى في رؤى اللَّيلِ وإذا مع سُحُبِ السّماءِ مثلُ ابن إنسانٍ آتي وجاء إلى القديمِ الأيّامِ، فقرّبوهُ قدّامَهُ. فأُعطيَ سلطاناً ومجداً وملكوتاً لتتعبّدَ له كُلُّ الشّعوبِ والأُمم والألسِنَةِ. سلطانًهً سلطان أبديٌ ما لن يزولَ، وملكوتُهُ ما لا ينقرضُ". نُلاحِظ هُنا استخدام اسم ابن الإنسان بدل اسم ابن الله في الحديث عن المسيح. وفي العهد الجديد نجد أنَّ الرّب يسوع قد استخدم هذا الاسم كثيراً أثناء خدمته وفي حديثه عن آلامه ومجيئه الثّاني إلى العالم. فمثلاً أثناء محاكمة يسوع "سأله رئيس الكهنة أيضاً: أأنتَ المسيحُ ابنُ المباركِ؟ فقال يسوع: أنا هو. وسوف تبصرونَ ابنَ الإنسانِ جالساً عن يمينِ القوَّةِ، وآتياً في سحابِ السَّماءِ" (مرقس 61:14-62). كان سؤال رئيس الكهنة ليسوع إن كان ابن المبارك، أي أن كان ابن الله، وجاء جواب المسيح مؤكّداً على هذه الحقيقة، مع أنَّ المسيح استخدم عبارة "ابن الإنسان" ليشير إلى حقيقة مجيئه بصورة إنسانٍ كامل إلى العالم، وهذا هو بالضّبط ما جاء في نبوّة دانيال عن لاهوت ابن الإنسان الّذي تتعبّد له كلّ شعوب الأرض.



ثانياً: الأدلّة من العهد الجديد:

تزخر صفحات العهد الجديد باستخدام اسم "ابن الله" للدّلالة على حقيقة شخص الرب يسوع المسيح باعتباره الله الّذي جاء إلى العالم بصورة إنسان من أجل إتمام نبوّات العهد القديم، وفداء الجنس البشري بسفك دمه على الصّليب للتّكفير عن خطايا العالم أجمع. وأهم معاني ودلائل استخدامات اسم "ابن الله" في العهد الجديد:

يجسّد الاعتراف بأنَّ يسوع هو ابن الله أحد أركان العقيدة المسيحيّة، وبدون هذا الإيمان لا يصبح الإنسان مسيحيّاً.

يوحنّا الأولى 15:4 "مِنْ اعترف أنَّ يسوع هوَ ابن الله، فالله يثبُت فيه وهو في الله".

5:5 "من هو الّذي يغلب العالم، إلا الّذي يؤمن أنَّ يسوع هو ابن الله".

13:5 "كتبت هذا إليكم أنتم المؤمنين باسم ابن الله لكي تعلموا أنَّ لكم حياةً أبديّة ولكي تؤمنوا باسم ابن الله".

23:3 "وهذه هي وصيّته أنْ نؤمن باسم ابنه يسوع المسيح".

غلاطية 20:2 "معَ المسيح صلبتُ، فأحيا لا أنا بلِ المسيحُ يحيا فيَّ. فما أحياهُ الآن في الجسدِ، فإنّما أحياه في الإيمانِ، إيمانِ ابنِ اللهِ، الّذي أحبّني وأسْلَمَ نفسَهُ لأجلي".

أعمال 36:8-38 "…فقالَ الخَصِيٌّ: هوذا ماءٌ. ماذا يمنعُ أن أعتمد؟ فقال فيلبّسُ: إن كنت تؤمنُ من كلِّ قلبكَ يجوز. فأجاب: أنا أومنُ أنَّ يسوع المسيحَ هو ابنُ الله. فأمر أن تقف المركبة، فنزلا كلاهُما إلى الماءُ. فيلُبًّسُ والخصيُّ، فعمَّدهُ".

يشير اسم ابن الله إلى لاهوت المسيح، أي أن اسم ابن الله يدلُّ على أنّ يسوع هو الله.

يوحنّا 17:5-18 "فأجابهم يسوع: أبي يعمل حتّى الآن وأنا أعمل. فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوهُ، لأنَّهُ لم ينقُضِ السبتَ فقط، بل قال أيضاً أنّ الله أبوه معادلاً نفسَهُ بالله". عرف اليهود في أيام المسيح أن اسم ابن الله يعني المساواة مع الله الآب في الجوهر، وكان إعلان المسيح هذا السّبب الرّئيسي الّذي جعل اليهود يلاحقون المسيح لكي يقتلوه، حيث نقرأ في: يوحنّا 7:19 "حسب ناموسنا يجب أن يموت، لأنّهُ جعل نفسه ابن الله".

يوحنّا 36:10 "فالّذي قدّسه الآب وأرسله إلى العالم، أتقولون له أنّك تجدّف، لأنّي قلت إنّي ابن الله".

يوحنّا 30:10 "أنا والآب واحد".

يوحنّا 38:10 "أنا في الآب والآب فيَّ".



3. اسم ابن الله هو الاسم الّذي أطلق على المسيح مخلّص العالم، فالمسيح هو ابن الله.

متّى 16:16 "أنتَ هو المسيح ابن الله الحي". 

متّى 63:26 "هل أنت المسيح ابن الله؟" (انظر مزمور 7:2 عن المسيح ابن الله).

يوحنّا 69:6 "ونحن قد آمنّا وعرفنا أنّك أنت المسيحُ ابن الله الحي.



4. يتم الحصول على الخلاص والحياة الأبديّة فقط عند الإيمان بالابن.

يوحنّا 16:3-18 "لأنّهُ هكذا أحبّ اللهُ العالمَ حتّى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلِكْ كلْ من يؤمِن بهِ بل تكون له الحياةُ الأبديّة. لأنّهُ لم يرسِلِ اللهُ ابنهُ إلى العالم ليدينَ العالم، بل ليخلصَ به العالم. الّذي يؤمنُ به لا يُدان، والّذي لا يؤمنُ به قد دينَ، لأنّهُ لم يؤمنْ باسمٍ ابن الله الوحيد"

يوحنّا 36:3 "الّذي يؤمن بالابن له حياةٌ أبديَّةٌ، والّذي لا يؤْمِنْ بالابن لن يرى حياةً بلْ يمكُثُ عليه غّضبُ الله".

يوحنّا 40:6 "لأنَّ هذه هي مشيئةُ الّذي أرسلني: أنَّ كُلَّ من يرى الابنَ ويؤمنُ به تكونُ له حياةٌ أبديّةٌ، وأنا أقيمُهُ في اليوم الأخير".

يوحنّا 36:8 "فإن حرركُم الابن فبالحقيقةِ تكونونَ أحراراً".

رومية 3:8 "فاللهُ إذ أرسَلَ ابنهُ في شِبِهِ جسد الخطيّةِ، ولأجلِ الخطيّةِ، دان الخطيَّةَ في الجسد".

رومية 32:8 "الّذي لم يُشفِق على ابنهِ، بَل بَذَلَهُ لِأجلنا أجمعين، كيف لا يهبنا أيضاً معه كُلَّ شيءِ".

رومية 10:5 "لأنَّهُ إن كُنّا ونحن أعداءٌ قد صولحنا مع اللهِ يموتِ ابنِهِ، فبالأوْلى كثيراً ونحن مصالحون نخلُصُ بحياتِهِ".

غلاطية 4:4-5 "ولكن لمّا جاءَ مِلء الزَّمانِ، أرسلَ اللهُ ابنَهُ مولوداً مِن امرأةٍ، مولوداً تحتَ النّاموسِِ، لِيفتًدي الّذينَ تحتَ النَّاموسِ، لِننال التّبنّي".

يوحنّا الأولى 7:1 "ودم يسوعَ المسيحِ ابنًهُ يُطَّهِرُنا مِن كلِّ خطيّةٍ". يوحنّا الأولى 9:4-10 "بهذا أُظهِرت محبّةُ الله فينا: أنَّ اللهَ قد أرسل ابنَهُ الوحيدَ إلى العالَمِ لكي نحيا بِه. في هذا هي المحبَّةُ: ليس نحنُ أحببنا اللهَ، بل أنّهُ هو أحبّنا، وأرسل ابنهُ كفّارةً لخطايانا"

يوحنّا الأولى 14:4 "ونحنُ قد نظرنا ونشهَدُ أنَّ الآبَ قد أرسلَ الابنَ مخلِّصاً للعالَمِ".

يوحنّا الأولى 10:5-12 "من يؤمنُ بابن اللهِ فعنده الشّهادةُ في نفسِهِ. من لا يصدّقُ اللهَ فقد جعله كاذباً، لأنّهُ لم يؤمن بالشّهادةِ الّتي شهِدَ بها اللهُ عن ابنِهِ. وهذه هي الشّهادةُ: أنَّ الله أعطانا حياة أبديّةً. وهذهِ الحياةُ هي في ابنِهِ. من له الابن فَلَهُ الحياةُ، ومن ليس له ابن الله فليست لَهُ الحياةُ".



5. يسوع المسيح هو ابن الله الوحيد، وهو امتياز خاصٌ بالمسيح ولا يحق إلا له وحده، فهو ليس نبيا أو رسولاً، مع أنَّهُ قام بتجسده بوظيفة النبي المرسل للعالم.

عبرانيين 1:1-2 "الله، بعد ما كلّمَ الآباء بالأنبياءِ قديماً، بأنواعٍ وطرقٍ كثيرةٍ، كلَّمنَا في هذهِ الأيّامِ الأخيرةِ في ابنِهِ_الّذي جعلَهُ وارثاً لكلِّ شيء، الّذي بِه أيضاً عمل العالمين".

عبرانييّن 5:1 "لأنَّه لِمَن مِن الملائكة قال قطُّ: أنتَ ابني أنا اليومَ ولدُّتكَ. وأيضاً: أنا أكونُ لهُ أباً وهوَ يكون لي ابناً".

عبرانييّن 8:1 "وأمّا عن الابنِ: كرسيَّكَ يا الله إلى دهر الدُّهور. قضيبُ استقامةٍ قضيبُ مُلكِكَ".

عبرانييّن 5:3-6 "وموسى كانَ أميناً في كلِّ بيتهِ كخادمٍ، شهادةً للعتيد أن يتكلَّمَ بِهِ. وأمّا المسيحُ فكابنٍ على بيتهِ. وبيتُهُ نحن إنْ تمسَّكنا بثقة الرّجاء وافتخاره ثابتةٍ إلى النِّهايةِ".


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

6. يتمتّع ابن الله بسلطان وحقوق ومجد وكرامة وامتيازات الآب. وبالتّالي فإن الّذي ينكر الابن فهو عمليّاً ينكر معه الآب. 

يوحنّا 35:3 "الآبُ يحبُّ الابنَ وقد دفع كلُّ شيءٍ في يدهِ".

يوحنّا 19:5-23 "فقالَ يسوعُ لهم: الحقَّ الحقَّ أقول لكم: لا يقدر الابن أن يعملَ منْ نفسه شيئاً إلا ما ينظُرُ الآبَ يعملُ. لأنّ مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك. لأنَّ الآب يحبُّ الابن ويريه جميعَ ما يعمله، وسيريهِ أعمالاً أعظمَ من هذه لتتعجّبوا أنتم. لأنّهُ كما أنَّ الآب يقيم الأمواتَ ويحيي، كذلك الابن أيضاً يُحيي من يشاءُ. لأنَّ الآبَ لا يدينُ أحداً، بل قد أعطى كلَّ الدّينونةِ للابن. لكي يكرمَ الجميعُ الابن كما يكرمون الآب. من لا يُكرم الابن لا يكرم الآل الّذي أرسلهُ".

يوحنّا 26:5 "لأنّهُ كما أنَّ الآب له حياةٌ في ذاته، كذلك أعطى الابن أن تكونَ لَهُ حياةٌ في ذاتِهِ".

يوحنّا 37:10 "إنْ كنتَ لستُ أعملُ أعمالَ أبي فلا تَؤمنوا بي".

يوحنّا 3:13 "يسوعُ وهو عالمٌ أنَّ الآب قد دفَعَ كُلَّ شيءٍ إلى يديهِ، وأنَّهُ من عندِ اللهِ خرجَ، وإلى الله يمضي" 

يوحنّا 15:16 "كُلُّ ما للآب هو لي" 

يوحنّا الأولى 22:2-23 "من هو الكذّابُ، إلاّ الذي ينكرُ أنَّ يسوعَ هو المسيحُ؟ هذا هو ضدَّ المسيحِ، الذي يُنكرُ الآبَ والابنَ. من يُنكِرُ الابنَ ليسَ له الآبُ أيضاً، ومن يعترفُ بالابنِ فلهُ الآبُ أيضاَ".



7. يتمتّع المسيح بامتياز معرفة الآب السّماوي المعرفة الكاملة والحقيقية، لأنَّهُ ابن الله الوحيد. 

متى 27:11 "وليسٌ أحدٌ يعرف الابن إلاّ الآب، ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلاّ الابن، وَمَن أراد الابنُ أن يُعْلِن لَهُ".

يوحنّا 15:10 "كما أنَّ الآبَ يعرفني وأنا أعرف الآبَ. وأنا أضعُ نفسي عن الخرافِ". 



8. يُدعى الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح. مما يدل على العلاقة الفردية والخاصة والمميّزة والحميمة بين الآب والابن.

رومية 6:15 "لكي تمجدوا الله أبا ربنا يسوع المسيح".

كورنثوس الثانية 3:1 "مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح ". 

أفسس 3:‌1 "مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح".

كولوسي 3:1 "نشكر الله وأبا ربنا يسوع المسيح".

بطرس الأولى 3:1 "مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح". 

رؤيا 6:1 "وجعلنا ملوكاً وكهنة لله أبيه".



9. أهم المناسبات التي دُعِيَ المسيح فيها باسم ابن الله:

أ. البشارة بميلاده: لوقا 32:1 "هذا يكون عظيماً، وابن العَليِّ يُدعى، ويعطيه الرَّبُ الإلهُ كرسيَّ داود أبيه. 

لوقا 35:1 "فأجاب الملاكُ: الـروحُ القدسُ يحلُّ عليكِ، وقوَّةُ العـليِّ تظلِّلكِ، فلذلك أيضاً القُدّوس المولودُ منك يُدعى ابنَ اللهِ". 



ب. الولادة: متى 15:2 "من مصرَ دعوتُ ابني" 

 ت. المعمودية: متى 17:3 "وصوتٌ من السّماوات قائلاً: هذا هو ابني الحبيبُ الذي به سُرِرتُ".

مرقس 11:1 "وكانَ صوتٌ من السَّماواتِ: أنتَ ابني الحبيبُ الّذي به سُرِرْتُ".



ث. التّجربة: متّى 3:4، 6 "إن كنتَ ابن الله".

لوقا 3:4، 9 "إن كنتَ ابن الله".



ج. التّجلي: متّى 5:17 "هذا هو ابني الحبيب الّذي به سررتُ".

مرقس 7:9 "هذا هو ابني الحبيب، له اسمعوا".

لوقا 35:9 "هذا هو ابني الحبيب، له اسمعوا".

بطرس الثّانية 17:1 "هذا هو ابني الحبيب، الّذي أنا سررت به".



خ. اعترافات مختلفة من أشخاص عاشوا مع المسيح أو التقوا به، وحتّى من الأرواح النّجسة والشّياطين.

1. يوحنّا المعمدان في يوحنّا 34:1 "وأنا قد رأيتُ شهدتُ أنَّ هذا هو ابنُ الله".

2. بطرس الرّسول في متّى 16:16 "فأجابَ سـمعانُ بطرسُ: أنت هو المسـيحُ ابنُ اللهِ الحي".

3. نثنائيل في يوحنّا 49:1 "فقال نثنائيل: يا معلّم، أنتَ ابن الله".

4. الشّياطين والأرواح النّجسة في:

متّى 29:8 "ما لَنا ولك يا يسوعُ ابنَ الله؟ أجئت إلى هنا قبلَ الوقتِ لتعذِّبنا".

مرقس 7:5 "ما لي ولك يا يسوع ابن الله العلي! أستحلفك بالله أن لا تعذّبني".

لوقا 41:4 "وكانت شّياطينُ أيضاً تخرج من كثيرين وهي تصرخ وتقول: أنتَ المسيحُ ابن الله.

لوقا 28:8 "فلمّا رأى يسوعً صرَخَ وخرَّ له وقال بصوتٍ عظيم: ما لي ولك يا يسوعُ ابن اللهِ العليِّ. أطلبُ منكَ أن لا تعذّبني".

5. جميع التّلاميذ في متّى 33:14 "والّذين في السَّفينة جاءُوا وسجدوا له قائلين: بالحقيقةِ أنتَ ابنُ الله"



خ. الصّلب: متى 54:27 "وأما قائد المئة والذين معه يحرسون يسوع فلما رأوا الزلزلة وما كان، خافوا جداً وقالوا: حقاً كان هذا ابن اللهِ"

مرقس 39:15 "ولما رأى قائـد المئة الواقف مقابله أنَّهُ صـرخ هكذا وأسـلم الروحَ، قال: حقاً كان هذا الإنسان ابن اللهِ".



د. القيامة: رومية 4:1 "ويَعين ابن الله بقوةِ من جهة روح القداسة،بالقيامة من الأموات: يسوع المسيح رَبِّنا"

أعمال 33:13 "الله… أقام يسوع كما هو مكتوبٌ أيضاً في المزمور الثاني: أنت ابني أنا اليوم وَلَدْتُكَ" 

عبرانيين 5:5 "كذلك المسيحُ أيضاً لم يمجد نفسه ليصير رئيس كهنةٍ، بل الذي قال له: أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتُك" 



10. أعلن المسيح صراحةً في تعاليمه وحياته أنَّه ابن الله، مبيناً بذلك أنَّه الله المتجسد. 

متى 27:11 "كل شيءٍ قد دفع إليَّ من أبي، وليسَ أحدٌ يعرف الابن إلا الآبُ، ولا أحدٌ يعرف الآب إلاّ الابنُ ومن أراد الابنُ أن يعلِنَ له".

متى 21:7 "ليس كل من يقول لي: يا رب يا رب، يدخل ملكوت السَّماوات. بل الذي يفعل إرادة أبي الذي في السَّماوات"

متى 32:10-33 "فكل من يعترف بي قدام الناس أعترف أنا أيضاً به قدام أبي الذي في السَّماوات. ولكن من ينكرني قدام النّاس أنكره أنا أيضاً قدام أبي الذي في السَّماوات.

متى 23:20 "… وأما الجلوسُ عن يميني وعن يساري فليس لي أن أُعطيَهُ إلا للّذين أعِدَّ لهم من أبي".

متّى 37:21-38 "فأخيراً أرسل إليهم ابنَهُ قائلاً: يهابونَ ابني! وأما الكَرّامونَ فَلَّما رَأوا الابنَ قالوا فيما بينَهُم: هذا هو الوارِثُ. هَلُمُّوا نَقتُلْهُ ونأخُذ ميراثَهُ!".

متى 29:26 "وأقولُ لكم: إنّي من الآن لا أشربُ من نِتاج الكرمةِ هذا إلى ذلك اليوم حينما أشربه معكم جديداً في ملكوت أبي"

متى 39:26 "يا أبتاه، إنْ أمكنَ فَلتعبُر عنّي هذه الكأس، ولكِن ليسَ كما أريد أنا بَل كما تُريد أنت".

متّى 42:26 "يا أبتاه، إنْ لَم يُمكن أن تعبُر عنّي هذا الكأس إلا أن أشرَبَها فلتَكُنْ مَشيئَتُكَ".

متّى 53:26 "أتظن أنّي لا أستطيعُ الآن أن أطلبُ إلى أبي فيقدّمَ لي أكثر من اثني عشرَ جيشاً من الملائكة".

متّى 63:26-64 "فسألهُ رئيسُ الكهنةِ: "أستحلفكَ بالله الحي أنْ تقولَ لنا: هل أنتَ المسيحُ ابن اللهِ؟ فقالَ له يسوع: "أنتَ قلت! وأيضاً أقولُ لكم: مِن الآن تبصرونَ ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القوّة، وآتياً على سحاب السّماء".

متّى 43:27 "قد اتّكل على الله، فليُنْقِذهُ الآن إنْ أراده لأنَّهُ قال: أنا ابن الله!".

مرقس 6:12 "فإذ كانَ لهُ أيضاً ابنٌ واحدٌ حبيب إليه، أرسله أيضاً إليهُم أخيراً، قائلاً: إنَّهم يهابون ابني".

مرقس 36:14 "يا أبا الآب".

مرقس 32:13 "الابن".

لوقا 49:2 " ألم تعلما أنَّه ينبغي أن أكون في ما لأبي".

لوقا 22:10 "كل شيءٍ قد دفع إليَّ من أبي. وليس أحدٌ يعرف من هو الابن إلا الآبُ، ولا مَنْ هو الآب إلا الابنُ، ومن أراد الابنُ إن يعلن له".

لوقا 42:22 "يا أبتاهُ، إن شئتَ أنْ تُجيزَ عنّي هذِهِ الكأس".

لوقا 70:22 "فقال الجميع: "أفانتَ ابنُ الله؟ فقالَ لهم: أنتم تقولونَ إنَّي أنا هو".

لوقا 46:23 "يا أبتاهُ، في يديكَ أستودعُ روحي".

يوحنّا 17:5 "أبي يعمل حتّى الآن وأنا أعمل".

يوحنّا 40:6 "لأنَّ هذه هي مشيئةُ الّذي أرسلني: أنَّ كُلَّ من يرى الابن ويؤمن به تكون له حياةٌ أبدية وأنا أقيمُهُ في اليوم الأخير"

يوحنّا 54:8 "أجابَ يسوع: إن كنتُ أمجّد نفسي فليس مجدي شيئاً. أبي هو الّذي يمجّدني. الّذي تقولون أنتم أنَّه إلهكم".

يوحنّا 35:9-38 "أتؤمن بابن الله؟ أجاب من هو يا سيّد لأومن به. فقال له يسوع: قد رأيته والّذي يتكلّم معك هو هو. فقال أؤمن يا سيّد. وسجد له".

يوحنّا 18:10 "لي سلطان أن أضعها (أي نفسه) ولي سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً. هذه الوصيّة قبلتها من أبي".

يوحنّا 36:10 "فالّذي قدّسهُ الآبُ وأرسله إلى العالم، أتقولون له: إنَّكَ تُجدِّف، لأنِّي قلتُ إنِّي ابن اللهِ".

يوحنّا 13:14 "ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك أفعله ليتمجّد الآبُ بالابن".

يوحنّا 15:15 "…لكنّي قد سمّيتُكُم أحبَّاءَ لأنّي أعلمتكُم بكلِّ ما سمعتُهُ من أبي".


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

*تعاليم وحقائق مجيدة عن ابن الله:*

تعاليم وحقائق مجيدة عن ابن الله:

ا. يسوع هو ابن الله الوحيد. يوحنّا 18:1 "الابن الوحيد الّذي هو في حضن الآب" (انظر يوحنا16:3)

ب. الابن يعمل مشيئة الآب. يوحنّا 18:1 "طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الّذي أرسلني وأتمّم عمله".

يوحنّا 30:5 "لأنّي لا أطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الّذي أرسلني".

يوحنّا 38:6 "لأنّي قد نزلت من السّماء ليس لأعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة الّذي أرسلني".

ت. يتكلّم الابن بما يسمع من الآب. يوحنّا 5:12 "فما أتكلّم أنا به، فكما قال لي الآب هكذا أتكلّم".

ث. الابن في الآب والآب فيه. يوحنّا 38:10 "لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أنَّ الآب فيَّ وأنا فيه".

يوحنّا 21:17 "كما أنَّكَ أنتَ أيُها الآب فيَّ وأنا فيك، ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا".

ج. رؤية الابن تعني رؤية الآب. يوحنّا 9:14 "الّذي رآني فقد رأى الآب".

ح. شركة المؤمن مع الآب والابن. يوحنّا الأولى 3:1 "وأمّا شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح".

خ. الصّلاة إلى الآب تتم بروح الابن. غلاطية 6:4 "ثمَّ بما أنَّكم أبناء، أرسل الله روح ابنِهِ إلى قلوبكم، صارخاً يا أبا الآب".

يوحنّا 23:16 "كل ما طلبتم من الآب باسمي أعطيكم".

د. الآب والابن واحد. يوحنّا 30:10 "أنا والآب واحد".

 ذ. مجد الآب هو مجد الابن. يوحنّا 4:11 "هذا المرض ليس للموت. بل لأجل مجد الله. ليتمجّد ابنُ الله به".

ر. تربط المحبّة بين الآب والابن. يوحنّا 35:3 "الآبُ يحبُّ الابنَ وقد دفع كلَّ شيءٍ في يده".

يوحنّا 20:5 "لأنَّ الآب يحبُّ الابن ويريه جميعَ ما هو يعمله".

ز. ابن الله هو رئيس الكهنة السّماوي الوحيد. عبرانييّن 14:4-15 "فإذ لنا رئيسُ كهنةٍ عظيمٌ قد اجتاز السّماوات، يسوع ابن الله، فلنتمسّك بالإقرار. لأنَّ ليس لنا رئيس كهنةٍ غير قادر أن يرثي لضعفاتنا، بل مجرَّبٌ في كلّ شيءٍ مثلنا، بلا خطيّة".

س. ابن الله أزلي مثل الآب. كولوسي 13:1-17 "ملكوت ابن محبّته…الّذي هو قبل كل شيء، وفيه يقوم الكل".

يوحنّا 5:17 "والآن مجدّني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الّذي كان لي قبل كون العالم".



12. كرزت الكنيسة في الماضي، وهي تكرز اليوم أيضاً أن يسوع ابن الله".

أعمال الرّسل 20:9 "وللوقتِ جعل يكرزُ في المجامعِ بالمسيحِ أنْ هذا هو ابنُ الله".

كورنثوس الثّانية 19:1 "لأنَّ ابن الله يسوعَ المسيحَ، الّذي كُرِزَ به بينكم بواسطتنا، أنا وسلوانس وتيموثاوس، لم يكن نعم ولا، بل قد كانَ فيه نَعَم".



13. تتم وحدة الكنيسة ونموّها الحقيقي في معرفة ابن الله والتَّشبه به.

رومية 29:8 "لأن الّذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعيّنهم ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه، ليكون هو بكراً بين اخوة كثيرين".

أفسس 13:4 "إلى أن ننتهي جميعاً إلى وحدانيّة الإيمان ومعرفة ابن الله، إلى إنسانٍ كاملٍ، إلى قياس قامة ملءِالمسيح".



14. تنتظر الكنيسة عودة الابن ثانية من السّماء.

يوحنّا 25:5 "الحقّ الحقّ أقول لكم: إنَّه تأتي ساعةٌ وهي الآن، حين يسمع الأموات صوتَ ابنِ الله، والسّامعون يحيون".

تسالونيكي الأولى 10:1 "وتنتظروا ابنَهُ من السَّماء، الّذي أقامه من الأمواتِ، يسوعَ الّذي ينقذنا من الغضب الآتي". 

رؤيا 18:2 "هذا يقوله ابن الله…" حيث سيتكلّم المسيح بهذه الأقوال عند مجيئه ثانيةً.



15. وحدانيّة الله الحقيقيّة هي الوحدانيّة الجامعة في الآب والابن والرّوح القدس.

متّى 19:28 "فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمّدوهم باسم الآب والابن والرّوحِ القُدُس".

متّى 16:3-17 "فلمّا اعتمد يسوع للوقت من الماء. وإذا السّماوات قد انفتحت له، فرأى روح الله نازلاً مثل حمامة وآتياً عليه. وصوت من السّماء قائلاً: هذا هو ابني الحبيب الّذي به سررِت".

كورنثوس الثّانية 14:13 "نعمة ربَّنا يسوع المسيح، ومحبّة الله. وشركة الرّوح القدس مع جميعكم. آمين".

نستنتج من جملة هذه الآيات الّتي تتحدّث عن يسوع ابن الله الوحيد، أنَّ الله أصبح في الابن معلناً للنَّاس وقريباً منهم. حيث يوجد للابن وِحُدَةٌ جوهريّةٌ مع الآب أساسها المحبّة المتبادلة في ذات الله، وهذه الوحدة دائمة في الإرادة والعمل والعطاء. لقد جاء الله إلى عالمنا في صورة إنسان هو يسوع المسيح، ابن الله الوحيد، وبمجيئه تمّمَ خلاص العالم. أي أن عظمة محبة الله للنّاس الّذين خلقهم جعلته يدخل عالم النّاس حتّى يوجّه مسيرة التّاريخ البشري نحو الخير والصّلاح والفضيلة، وذلك من خلال إعلان إرادة الله الصّالحة والمرضية والكاملة بواسطة تعاليمه ومعجزاته وآلامه وموته وقيامته المجيدة.



ثالثاً: الأدلة من المعارف العامّة:

نستخدم في لغتنا العربيّة، كما تستخدم الشّعوب المختلفة بلغاتها الخاصّة بها، ألفاظاً وتعابير كثيرة لا يمكن تفسيرها حرفيّاً، بل مجازيّاً ورمزيّاً ومعنويّاً، مثال ذلك قولنا بأنَّ الكلمة هي بنت الشِّفة، فهنا لا يعقل أن نفكِّر بعمليّة جنسيّة انتهت بالإنجاب، بل نفهم من ذلك أنَّ الكلام المنطوق يخرج من الفم، وذلك لأنَّ الشِّفة هي مدخل الفم. وفي قولنا عن المسافر أنَّهُ ابن السّبيل، فإنّنا هنا نتكلّم بلغة مجازيّة، وعبارات أخرى كثيرة، مثل قولنا: ابن فلسطين أو ابن الأردن أو مصر أو السّعوديّة…الخ. وقولنا عن أبناء هذا الجيل أو أبناء النّور أو أبناء الظّلمة.

وهكذا عند استخدامنا اسم ابن الله، فالمقصود بالتّحديد هو هويّة المسيح الحقيقيّة باعتباره الله المتجسّد والآتي إلى العالم. كذلك إن كنّا نؤمن بأنَّ الله قادر على كلّ شيء، فما الّذي يمنع الله أن يأخذ صورة إنسان ويدخل عالم النّاس. ولقد شاهد التّلاميذ المسيح، ومن خلال حياتهم معه لمدّة ثلاث سنوات اختبروا حقيقته واعترفوا بها، وحملوا الرّسالة لغيرهم. وما تزال الكنيسة حتّى اليوم، أي بعد مسيرة ألفي سنة من تاريخها، تشهد بقوّة أنَّ المسيح هو ابن الله. كذلك فإنًّ الكنيسة تصلّي باسم المسيح ابن الله، وبهذا الاسم المجيد جرت آيات ومعجزات كثيرة، وحتّى اليوم ما يزال اسم ابن الله يشكّل مصدر قوّة التّغيير الهائلة في حياة النّاس وانتقالهم من الشّر إلى الخير.

رابعاً: الأدلة من قرآن المسلمين

عرفنا سبعة أسباب تدفع المسلمين إلى إنكار حقيقة لاهوت المسيح وأنَّه ابن الله، لذلك فقبل العودة إلى القرآن لمعرفة المزيد من تعاليمه وأقواله عن المسيح، لا بدَّ أوّلاً من العودة إلى أسباب الرّفض السّالفة الذّكر، وإعادة قراءتها لمعرفة مدى اتّفاقها مع العقيدة المسيحيّة حول حقيقة شخص ابن الله:

1. لا يتحدّث الإنجيل نهائيّاً على أنَّ المسيح هو ابن الله بالمفهوم الجنسي والجسدي، حيث إنَّ هذه الفكرة الشّريرة تعتبر إثماً وتعديّاً علىقداسة الله. وبما أنَّ القرآن ينفي بنوّة المسيح بالمفهوم الجسدي، فإنَّ هذا الموقف الإسلامي يتّفق تماماً مع العقيدة المسيحيّة، حيث يرفض الإنجيل والمسيحيّون تماماً الفكرة الجنسيّة لبنوّة المسيح لله.

2. لا يوجد في الواقع أي شبه بين آدم والمسيح. فآدم كان أوّل إنسان خلقه الله، وبالتّالي فمن الطّبيعي أن لا يكون له أب أو أم، فهو أب البشر جميعاً. كذلك فإنَّ آدم خلق من تراب الأرض، وبعد فترة من حياة التّقوى في جنَّة عَدْنٍ سقط في خطيّة العصيان، ولذلك عاقبه الله بالطّرد من الجنّة ومن ثمَّ الموت. أمّا المسيح فقد ولد بمعجزة سماويّة باهرة من القدّيسة مريم العذراء، ولم يرتكب أيَّة خطيّة، وهو باعتراف المسلمين والقرآن حيٌّ في السّماء.كذلك فإنَّ المسيح عندما جاء إلى العالم، اتّخذ لنفسه جسداً بشريّاً، وهذا يعني أنَّ المسيحيّة توافق على ما يقوله القرآن بأنَّ الجسد الّذي اتّخذه المسيح كان مخلوقاً، أمَّا المسيح نفسه فهو أزلي الوجود، ولكنّه أخذ جسداً بشريّاً كوسيلة ليعيش فيه مع النّاس في العالم.

3. إنَّ اسم ابن الله يدلُّ على مساواة المسيح في الجوهر مع الآب، ويدلُّ كذلك على العلاقة الخاصّة والحميمة بين الآب والابن، أي لا يوجد في هذا الاسم أي معنى لعلاقة جنسيّة دخل فيها الآب مع مريم، فهذا ادّعاء باطل وتهمة شرّيرة لم تقل بها المسيحيّة نهائيّاً.

4. يؤمن جميع المسيحيّون أنَّ الله هو الآب والابن والرّوح القدس، ولا يقولون أبداً أنَّ الله هو المسيح لوحده، لأنَّ ذلك ينفي وجود ولاهوت الآب والرّوح القدس.كذلك يؤمن المسيحيّون أنَّ المسيح أخذ طبيعة بشريّة، وفي ناسوته، أي في طبيعته البشريّة، كان يحتاج إلى الشّركة اليوميّة والدّائمة مع الآب السّماوي في الشّركة والصّلاة وعمل مشيئة الآب. وهكذا فالمسيح الإنسان اختبر جميع ضعفات الجنس البشري، وتجرَّب في كل شيء، ولكنّه لم يسقط في الخطيّة أبداً، ويبيّن لنا الإنجيل المقدّس بكلِّ وضوح أنَّ ناسوت المسيح لم ينفِ عنه اللاهوت أبداً، بل يبيّن لنا كيف أن المسيح عاش في العالم بطبيعته البشريّة إلى جانب طبيعته الإلهيّة.

5. صحيح أنَّ يسوع المسيح هو ابن القديّسة مريم العذراء في الجسد، وكونه ابن مريم العذراء من النّاحية البشريّة لا يتعارض مع كونه ابن الله من النّاحية اللاهوتيّة. كذلك لا يقول الإنجيل أبداً أنَّ المسيح دعا إلى عبادته وعبادة مريم العذراء من دون عبادة الآب، فهذا الكلام باطل من أساسِه.

6. قام المسيح في أيّام تجسّده بوظيفة النّبي والرّسول والكاهن، ولكنَّه في نفس الوقت كان أعظم من أن يكون واحداً من هؤلاء. كذلك فإنَّ المسيح في طاعته للآب وموته على الصّليب، اتّخذ صورة العبد المتألّم بالنّيابة عن العالم الّذي أحبّه وعمل على خلاصه، وبعمله هذا برهن المسيح على عظمة تواضعه، هذا التّواضع الّذي لا يليق إلا بابن الله، الّذي بعد قيامته المظفرة من بين الأموات، صعد إلى السّماء آخذاً المجد الّذي كان له قبل خلق العالم.

7. دعا المسيح النّاس في أيّام تجسّده إلى التّوبة وعبادة الله الحي، وقال أنَّ الله ربّي وربّكم بحسب طبيعته البشريّة المحدودة، أمّا بطبيعته اللاهوتيّة فقد قال بكلِّ قوة ويقين أنَّهُ واحد مع الآب، وأنَّه الله، وإنَّ الّذي يراه يرى الآب.

بالإضافة إلى الآيات القرآنيّة الّتي ذكرت في البداية عن المسيح، فإنَّ القرآن يذكر أسماءً وصفاتاً وأعمالاً له لم تنسب إلى أي شخصٍ آخر، حتى لنبي الإسلام محمد، ومع أنَّ المسلمين يعظمون محمد أكثر من الكسيح، إلاّ أنَّ القرآن يضع المسيح في مرتبةٍ تفوق مرتبة محمد. ومن جملة ما يقوله القرآن عن المسيح، والتي تدل على امتيازه وفرادته ومكانته الخاصة، يمكننا الإستنتاج بأنَّ هذا الشخص هو في الحقيقة ابن الله، بالرّغم من أنَّ القرآن لا يستخدم هذا الإسم، بل ويكفرِّ من يستخدمه بالمعنى الجنسي والجسدي.


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

*أسماء المسيح في القرآن:*

أسماء المسيح في القرآن:

ذكر القرآن مجموعة من الأسماء للمسيح، ومنها:

1. المسيح: جاء في سورة آل عمران 45:3 "اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم" حيث ورد اسم "المسيح" أحد عشرة مرة في القرآن (النساء 157:4و171،172؛ والمائدة 17:5و72و75؛ والتوبة 30:9و31). وقد اختلف مفسرو القرآن في تفسير معنى كلمة المسيح، ومما قالوه:

? سمي المسيح لأنَّهُ كان لا يمسح ذا عاهة إلاّ برئ من مرضة.

? المسيح أي الممسوح بزيت البركة.

? لأن الجمال مسحه أي أصابه وظهر عليه.

? سمي كذلك لأنَّهُ مسح بالطُهَرِ من الذنوب.

? المسيح أي الصِّديق.

? سمي المسيح لكثرة سياحته.

? المسيح اسم لعيسى غير مشتق، وقد سماه الله به.

نلاحظ هنا بأنَّ هذه المعاني الّتي أعطاها المسلمون للمسيح، وإنه قصّرت في إعطاء المعنى الحقيقي للكلمة، فإنّها تدلُّ على امتيازات فريدة للمسيح: فهو الطّبيب الشّافي الممسوح بروح البركة، والخالي من الذّنوب والخطايا، فهو الصّديق والّذي جماله بارع وظاهر، وهذه الصّفات، سواء اعترف بذلك علماء المسلمين أم لا، تفوق صفات البشر. ويعترف القرآن والنّبي بصراحة أنَّ جميع البشر خطاة باستثناء المسيح، أي أنَّهُ وضع المسيح فوق البشر جميعاً.



2. كلمة الله: ورد اسم كلمة الله للمسيح في ثلاث آيات في القرآن: في سورة النّساء 171:4 "إنّما المسيحُ عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروحٌ منه" وفي سورة آل عمران 39:3 "إنَّ الله يبشِّرُك بيحيى مصدِّقاً بكلمةٍ من الله" وفي آل عمران 45:3 "إذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إنَّ الله يبشِّركِ بكلمةٍ منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم وجيهاً في الدّنيا والآخرة ومن المقرّبين". وهنا أيضاً تعدّدت التّفاسير والرّوايات الإسلاميّة لمعنى "كلمته" أي كلمة الله، ومّما قالوه:

? سمّيَ عيسى كلمته لأنَّهُ كان بكلمة الله تعالى الّتي هي "كن" فكان من غير أب (القرطبي وابن كثير وغيرهم).

? كلمته أي رسالته لمريم (أبو عبيد في تفسير القرطبي).

? كلمة من الله أي كتاب من الله (الرازي).

? جمع الله بين الصورة والروح، فكان نشأة تامة ظاهِرهُ بشر وباطنه ملك، فهو روح الله
وكلمته (ابن العربي).

? قالت أم يحيى (يوحنّا المعمداني) لمريم: "إني أجد الذي في بطني يسجد للذي في بطنك"
فذلك تصديقه بعيسى وسجوده في بطن أمه (ابن عباس والطبري وابن كثير والقرطبي
وغيرهم).

? وكلمته هو كقوله "كن فيكون" (قتادة في تفسير ابن كثير).

? وقيل سمّي كلمة لأنَّ النّاس يهتدون بِهِ كما يهتدون بكلام الله تعالى (القرطبي).

? وقيل الكلمة هنا بمعنى الآية (القرطبي).

ورغم تعدّد هذه التّفاسير، إلا إنّنا نجدُ أنَّ التّفسير الأكثر رواجاً هو القول بأنَّ المسيح خلق بكلمة "كان" في أحشاء مريم. ولكن بالعودة إلى الآيات القرآنيّة الّتي تتحدّث عن "كلمته" أي كلمة الله، وعن "كلمةٍ منه" و "كلمة من الله"، لا نجد أيّة إشارة لعمليّة خلق للكلمة حيث لا وجود لكلمة "كُن"، بل لدينا بشارة بميلاد الكلمة، وتصديقاً لهذه الكلمة، وكذلك إلقاء لهذه الكلمة إلى مريم. أي إنّ الكلمة كان موجوداً قبل إلقائه إلى مريم. كذلك فإنَّ "الكلمة" تشير بوضوح إلى شخص، أي كائن حي له اسم هو المسيح، ولا تشير إلى فعلٍ نهائيّاً. وهكذا فإنَّ التّفاسير الإسلاميّة لا تعدو إلا محاولات بائسة لنفي وجود الكلمة، أي وجود المسيح، قبل أن تحمله القدّيسة مريم العذراء في أحشائها، وبديهي أنّ الوجود السّابق للولادة ينفي أن يكون المسيح مخلوقاً، بل مولوداً من العذراء مريم، فهو بالتّالي مولود غير مخلوق، وهذا دليل على أزليّته ثمّ تجسّده كإنسان بالولادة من مريم العذراء. وبما أنَّ يسوع المسيح هو كلمة من الله، لذلك فإنَّ الإستنتاج المنطقي هو أن يسمّى "ابن الله". وهذا يطابق ما جاء في الإنجيل المقدّس "في البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمةُ كانَ عند اللهِ، وكان الكلمة الله" و"الكلمة صار جسداً وحلَّ بيننا، ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيدٍ من الآب، مملوءاً نعمةً وحقّاً" (يوحنّا 1:1 و14).



3. روح منه: دعي المسيح "روح منه"، أي من الله، مرّة واحدة في القرآن في سورة النّساء 171:4 "إنّما المسيحُ عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروحٌ منه". وهنا يواجه المفسّرون المسلمون مشكلة كبرى في تفسير معنى "روح منه" على الرّغم من أنّهم يتحاشون القول بوجود هذه المشكلة، فقد جاء في سورة الإسراء 85:17 "ويسئلونك عن الرّوح قل الرّوح من أمر رّبي". وبحسب الرّواية الإسلاميّة، إنَّ مناسبة تنزيل هذه الآية كانت عندما تحدّى اليهود نبي الإسلام أن يشرح لهم معنى الرُّوح"، فأنزَلَ الله على محمد هذه الآية الّتي تؤكِّد أنَّ الله فقط يعرف المقصود بكلمة الرّوح. ولكن علماء المسلمين لم يقتنعوا بهذا الاعتراف القرآني الصّريح بجهل النّبي محمد نفسه لمعنى الرّوح، ولذلك تفنّنوا في وضع الرّوايات والمعاني لتفسير هذه الكلمة، وما يهمّنا هنا هو تفسيرها في سورة النّساء 171:4، أي في ارتباطها مع شخص المسيح الّذي يُسمَّى هنا "روح منه"، وممّا قالوه في تفسير هذا الاسم:

? وروح منه أي من خلقه ومن عنده (ابن كثير).

? وروح منه أي ورسول منه (مجاهد في تفسير ابن كثير).

? وروح منه أي ومحبّة منه (كثيرون قالوا ذلك في تفسير ابن كثير).

? وروح منه أي رحمة منه أو برهان منه (القرطبي).



ورغم تناقض هذه التّفاسير واضطرابها، فهي مقبولة عند المسلمين ما دام المعنى لا يقول بأنَّ المسيح كائن روحي، أي ليس مثل البشر، بل يفوقهم، فهم روح من عند الله. ولكن النص لا يحتاج إلى اجتهاد وتأويل وفتاوٍ غريبة، فهو يقول "روح منه"، أي أنَّ المسيح روح من الله الروح، أي له نفس طبيعة الله الرّوحيّة، فهو بالتّالي الكائن الرّوحي العجيب، الّذي جاء من السّماء، وأخذ جسداً بشريّاً في أحشاء مريم، وولد في العالم بصورة إنسان كامل، فهو الرّوح المتجسّد الآتي "منه" أي من الله، أي إنَّه ابن الله المتجسّد ذو الجوهر الرّوحي الواحد مع الله.



4. قول الحق: ورد هذا الاسم مرّة واحدة في سورة مريم 34:19 : "ذلك عيسى ابن مريم قول الحقِّ الذي فيه يَمْتَرون" ويفسّر المسلمون فعل "يَمْتَرون" بمعنى "يصرفون عن الحق مع وجود الدّليل على عملهم" (الجلالان وغيرهم)، وهم يقصدون بذلك المسيحييّن، أي إنَّ علماء تفسير القرآن يتّهمون المسيحييّن بالغُلوُ في أمر المسيح وعدم ذكر الحقيقة، ولكننا نجد أنَّ كل كتب التّفسير الإسلامي للقرآن تعمل باجتهاد على إعطاء تفاسير غريبة، بل ومستهجنة، لما جاء في الإنجيل المقدّس. وعلى الرّغم من هذا الاتّهام الباطل بحق المسيحييّن، إلا إنَّ ذلك لن يمنعنا من إعادة توجيه الأبصار والأفكار إلى هذا الاسم الرّائع "قول الحق"، حيث يعترف جميع المفسّرين المسلمين بأنّ الحق هنا هو الله، وبالتّالي فالمسيح هو قول الله بعينه. وبما أنّ هذا الاسم لم يأت مرتبطاً مع ولادة المسيح، لذلك لم يقل أي عالم مسلم هنا أنّ كلمة "قول" هي الفعل "كن" كما قالوا في تفسيرهم لكمة "كلمته"، وهكذا لا نجد توسّعاً في شرح مدلول معنى "قول الحق" فهو اسم جليل للمسيح، لأنّه قول الله أي كلمة الله بالمعنى المطلق، وكلمة الله جاء إلى العالم في صورة المسيح، أي إنَّ الكلمة أو القول صار إنساناً هو المسيح ابن الله.



5. ورد في القرآن أسماءٌ وصفات أخرى للمسيح، وجميعها تبرهن على عظمة وسمو وكمال المسيح، بالرّغم من محاولات مفسّري القرآن في التّقليل من شأن هذه الأسماء، ومنها آية للنّاس (مريم 21:19) وآية للعالمين (الأنبياء 91:21) آية (المؤمنون 50:23) غلاماً زكيّاً (مريم 19:19) رحمة منّا-أي من الله-(مريم 21:19) من الصّالحين (آل عمران 46:3 والأنعام 85:6) وبرَّاً بوالدتي (مريم 32:19) مباركاً (مريم 31:19) السّلام عليَّ-أي على المسيح-(مريم 33:19) وجيهاً في الدّنيا والآخرة (آل عمران45:3) عِلمٌ للسّاعة (الزخرف61:43.أنظر أيضاً لقمان 34:31وفصلت 47:41) شهيداً (النساء 159:4والمائدة117:5).


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

*ولادة المسيح في القرآن:*

ولادة المسيح في القرآن:

يعترف القرآن بولادة المسيح من العذراء مريم بدون زرع بشري، وقد سجلت هذه الحقيقة في القرآن بطريقة لا لَبسَ فيها قطعياً، لذلك لم يستطع المفسرون إلا الإقرار بالولادة من العذراء، تلك المعجزة الباهرة والفائقة للطبيعة. نقرأ في سورة مريم 16:19-33 "وأذكر في الكتاب مريم إذ انتبذت من أهلها مكاناً شرقياً. فاتخذت من دونهم حجاباً فأرسلنا إليها روحنا فتمثل لها بشراً سويّاً. قالت: إني أعوذ بالرحمن منك إن كنت تقيّاً. قال إنّما أنا رسول ربك لأهب لك غُلاماً زكيا. قالت: أنّى يكون لي غلاماً ولم يمسسني بشر ولم أكُ بَغيّاً قالَ كذلكِ قال ربُّكِ هو على هيّنٌ ولنجعلهُ آية للنّاسِ ورحمَةًَ مِنَّا وكانَ أمراً مقضيّاً. فحملته فانتبذت به مكاناً قَصيّاً…" (انظر أيضاً آل عمران 45:3 والنّساء 171:4 والمائدة 110:5). وهنا يحقّ لنا أن نسأل وبجرأة: من هو أب المسيح؟ ولماذا ينسب المسيح إلى مريم في قول القرآن "ابن مريم" ولا ينسب إلى الله الّذي أعطى لمريم القدرة على الحبل بدون رجل؟ وهل الفضل الأكبر في ولادة المسيح هو لمريم، حتّى يقال "ابن مريم" أم أنّ الفضل أولاً لله القادر على كلِّ شيء، بما في ذلك قدرته على جعل "العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً" (أشعياء 14:7 ومتّى 23:1)، لذلك جدير بالمسيح أن يسمّى ابن الله، فهو قد جاء من السّماء وولد من مريم العذراء بقوّة الله القدّوس.



ت. عجائب المسيح في القرآن:

سجّل القرآن سبعة أنواع من المعجزات الفائقة الّتي قام بها المسيح أثناء خدمته العلنيّة في الأرض، ولكنّه لم يذكر عدد المرّات الّتي أجرى بها هذه العجائب، كذلك لم يذكر القرآن أسماء الأشخاص الّذين أقامهم المسيح أو شفاهم أو فتّح عيونهم.

الكلام في المهد لحظة ولادته: آل عمران 46:3 "ويكلّم النّاس في المهد" (أيضاً المائدة 110:5 و مريم 29:19).

خلق الطّير والنّفخ فيه بإذن الله: آل عمران 49:3 "إِنّي أخلُقُ لكم من الطّيـن كهيئـة الطَّيرِ فأنفُخُ فيه فيكون طيراً بإذن الله" (أنظر المائدة 110:5).

إبراء الأكْمَه (الّذي خُلق أعمى): آل عمران 49:3 "وأُبرئُ الأكْمه" (أيضـاً المـائدة 110:5).

إبراء الأبرص: آل عمران 49:3 "وأبرئُ الأكْمَهَ والأبرصَ" (أيضاً المائدة 110:5).

إقامة الموتى: آل عمران 49:3 "وأُحيي الموتى" (أنظر أيضاً المائدة 110:5 و المائدة 32:5).

علم الغيب: آل عمران 49:3 "وأُنبِئُكُمُ بما تأكلون وما تدَّخرون في بيوتكم" (أيضـاً آل عمران 52:3).

إنزال مائدة من السّماء: المائدة 112:5-115 "إذ قال الحوّاريون يا عيسى ابن مريَـمَ هل يستطيع رَبَّكَ أن يُنزل علينا مائدةً من السّماء……قال عيسى ابن مريم اللّهم رَبَّنـا أنزِل علينا مائدةً من السّماءِ تكون لنا عيداً……قال اللهُ إنّي مُنًزِّلها عليكُم".

تظهر هذه المعجزات قدرة الله الباهرة الّتي جرت على أيدي المسيح المجيد، وخصوصاً عمليّة خلق الطّير وإقامة الموتى وإبراء الأكْمَه، فهذه العجائب تعني إعطاء الحياة لما هو جامد، وإعادة الحياة لمن قد مات، وإبداع عيون من العدم، وجميع هذه العمليات يختص بها الله وحده من دون خلقه، ومع ذلك، وباعتراف القرآن، فقد "أذن" الله للمسيح أن يقوم بهذه الأعمال، أي أن الله في القرآن قد أعطى المسيح امتيازاً خاصاً به، وهو امتياز الخلق وإعطاء الحياة، فما هو السِّر الكامن وراء ذلك؟ ولماذا يعطي الله للمسيح الحق في الخلق والأحياء إن لم يكن المسيح هو ابن الله بالذّات، أي له نفس جوهر وطبيعة الله؟!.


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

*امتيازات أخرى للمسيح في القرآن*

امتيازات أخرى للمسيح في القرآن:

بالإضافة إلى ما جاء أعلاه يُذكر القرآن أُموراً أخرى تتعلق بالمسيح، وتبين عظمته وطهارته وسلطانه المجيد، ومن هذه الأمور نذكر:

المسيح المشرِّع: آل عمران 50:3 "ومصدِّقاً لما بينَ يديَّ من التوراة ولأحلَّ لكم بعضَ الذي حُرِّمَ عَليكُم وجئتكم بآيةٍ من رِّبكُم فاتَّقوا اللهَ وأطيعون".

ارتفاع المسيح إلى الله: آل عمران 55:3 "إذ قال الله يا عيسى أنّي متوفيك ورافِعُك إليَّ".

تأييد المسيح بروح القدس: البقرة 87:2 "وآتينا عيسى ابن مريم البيّنات وأيّدناهُ بروح القدس" (أيضاً البقرة 253:2 والمائدة 110:5)

كلم الله المسيح مباشرةً: آل العمران 55:3 "إذ قال الله يا عيسى" (أيضاً المائدة 110:5و116)

عصمة المسيح من الشيطان: آل عمران 36:3 "…وإنّي سميتها مريم وإنّي أُعيذها بكَ وذُرِّيتها من الشيطان الرّجيم".



ومما قاله المفسرون المسلمون في هذه الآيات هو أن المسيح كان دائماً يعمل وروح القدس معه يؤيّده في كل ما يقوم به، ومع أنّهم يفسرون روح القدس بالقول أنّه الملاك جبريل، فإن مجرد اعترافهم بحضور جبريل الدائم مع المسيح هو امتياز لم يتمتع به أي شخص في الوجود، حتى نبي المسلمين محمد. كذلك فإن ارتفاع المسيح إلى الله بالتحديد لا مثيل له في القرآن. أضف إلى ذلك أن القرآن ذكر اسم والدة المسيح القديسة مريم العذراء، وهو شرف لم تحظ به أيّة امرأة من نساء النبي محمد أو من نساء المسلمين. وأخيراً عصمة المسيح من الشيطان، فقد أورد ابن كثير في تفسيره لما جاء في آل عمران 36:3 ثلاثة أحاديث للنبي محمد رواها أبو هريرة وقد وردت في صحيح البخاري وأهل السنن، جاء فيها:

قال النبي: "ما من مولود يولد إلا مَسَّهُ الشيطان حين يولد فيستهل صارخاً من مَسِّهِ إيّاه إلا مريم وابنها".

وقال النبي: ما من مولود إلا وقد عصره الشيطان عصرة أو عصرتين إلا عيسى ابن مريم ومريم".

وقال النبي أيضاً: "كل بني آدم يطعن الشيطان في جنبه حين تلده أُمَّه إلا عيسى ابن مريم ذهب يطعن فطُعنَ بالحجاب".

وهكذا اعترف النبي محمد بقداسة المسيح وطهارته من لمسة الشيطان دون سائر البشر، بمن فيهم محمد نفسه. ففي تفسير القرطبي كتب قائلاً: "إن الشيطان ينخس جميع ولد آدم حتى الأنبياء والأولياء إلا مريم وابنها". ولكن لا يفسر لنا النبي محمد ولا القرطبي ولا ابن كثير أو غيرهم من علماء تفسير القرآن والسنّه عن السبب، بل السِّر وراء امتناع المسيح عن لمسِ الشيطان له، فهل المسيح يختلف عن بقيّة النّاس، وهل هو من جوهر مختلف عنهم؟ وما الذي أو من الذي منع الشيطان من الوصول إلى المسيح؟!. وهل يحق لنا أن نقول بأن الجواب الوحيد لجميع هذه الأسئلة هو أن المسيح له نفس طبيعة الله، أي أنّه ابن الله المتجسد، لذلك استطاع الشيطان أن يهزم جميع النّاس وأن يلوثهم بلمسته لهم، ولكنّه لم يستطع الوصول إلى المسيح، فالمسيح أقوى من الشيطان لكونه ابن الله القدوس المساوٍ للآب في الجوهر.



خلاصة: يحتاج المسيحيّون إلى إعادة قراءة تعاليم الكتاب المقدس عن اسم "ابن الله" ودلالاته المختلفة كما جاءت في الإنجيل. فهذا الاسم المجيد يتكرر عشرات المرات عند الحديث عن حقيقة شخص الرّب يسوع المسيح، وعندها ندرك معنى قول الوحي المقدس في أنَّ يسوع المسيح "صار لنا حكمة من السَّماء، أي برّاً وقداسة وفداء" (كورنثوس الأولى 30:1). وعندها فقط نستطيع أن نشارك بقوة وبحكمة وبمحبّة هذه الحقيقة المجيدة عن شخص الرّب يسوع المسيح، ابن الله الوحيد، مع المسلمين في هذا العالم.

كذلك نحتاج كمسيحيّين أن نعرف ما يقوله قرآن المسلمين ونبيّهم عن شخص المسيح، لأن ما جاء في القرآن والسّنّه، يشكل أحد المفاتيح الرئيسيّة في الحوار مع المسلم وتبشيره برسالة الخلاص المتعلّقة بمحبّة الله له وفدائه بدم المسيح. إن موقف المسلمين السلبي من شخص المسيح، وعنادهم ورفضهم قبول الحقيقة الكتابيّة عن المسيح، هي في الواقع ثمرة التقصير المسيحي في الوصول إلى المسلمين. وكذلك نتيجة التفاسير الخاطئة التي تزخر بها كتب المسلمين فيما يتعلق بهويّة المسيح. لذلك فإن أمام الكنيسة مهمة جليلة في الصلاة وطلب عون السّماء، حتى يقود الله شعبه، وبتأييد الروح القدس، في أن يكونوا شهوداً أُمناء للمسيح مع جيرانهم المسلمين أينما وجدوا.


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

*ألوهية المسيح التي ينكرها في القرآن*

ينكر القرآن أشد الإنكار تعدد الآلهة ، بناء على شهادة الأنبياء المتعاقبين :" وسئل من أرسلنا من قبلك من رسلنا ، اجعلنا من دون الرحمن آلهة يُعبدون" ( الزخرف : 45 ) ، ومنطق العقل البديهي :" قل لو أن في السماء والأرض إلهين لفسدتا" ( الأنبياء : ) . ويشهد للتوحيد الخالص في كل صفحاته :" شهد الله أنه لا إله إلا هو ، والملائكة وأولو العلم – قائماً بالقسط – لا إله إلا هو العزيز الحكيم " ( آل عمران : 18 ) . 
ينفي القرآن الولادة في الله ، ولا يقدر أن يتحمل تأليه أحد مع الله ، بولادة أو بسواها :" قل هو الله أحد ، الله الصمد ! لم يلد ولم يولد ! ولم يكن له كفؤاً أحد " ( سورة الاخلاص) . لا تناسل فيه ، ولا مثله أحد يتخذه ولداً ، فوحدانيته لا يشاركه فيها أحد ز 
وينكر أشد الإنكار بنوة أي مخلوق من الله :" وقالوا اتخذ الله ولداً ! سبحانه بل له ما في السموات والأرض ، كل له قانتون . بديع السموات والأرض ، وإذا قضى أمراً فإنما يقول له : كن فيكون" ( البقرة : 117 ) . لا يمكن للإله أن يكون مخلوقاً ، ولا يمكن للمخلوق أن يصير إلهاً ، بالبنوة أو بالتبني :" وقالوا : اتخذ الرحمن ولداً ! – لقد جئتم شيئاً إدا تكاد السموات يتفطرن منه ، وتنشق الأرض ، وتخر الجبال هدا : أن دعوا للرحمن ولدا! وما ينبغي للرحمن أن يتخذ ولدا \ح \غن كل من في السموات والأرض إلا أتى الرحمن عبدا " ( مريم : 88 – 93 ). 
ينكر حتى البنوة المعنوية التي يدعيها اليهود والنصارى لأنفسهم من الله :" وقالت لليهود والنصاري : نحن أبناء الله وأحباؤه ! -  قل فلم يعذبكم بذنوبكم ؟ بل أنتم بشر ممن خلق" (مائدة 20). وينكر هذه البنوة المعنوية حتي في الأنبياء والملائكة : "ولا يأمركم أن تتخذوا الملائكة والنبيين أرباباً ! أيأمركم بالكفر بعد إذ أنتم مسلمون ؟" (آل عمران 80) لأنها تقود إلي الشرك : "وجعلوا الملائكة الذين هم عباد الرحمن إناثاً !... وجعلوا له من عباده جزءاً : إن الإنسان لكفور مبين" (زخرف 15 و 19). 
حتي عيسي ابن مريم، رسول الله وكلمته وروحه، لا يمكن لله أن يتخذه ولداً أو يصير إلهاً، لأن كل مخلوق عبد لله بطبيعته. "لن يستنكف المسيح أن يكون عبداً لله ولا الملائكة المقربون" (نساء 172) فبتأليه عيسي "ضاهي" النصاري قول الذين كفروا من قبل من المشركين : "وقالت الناصري : المسيح ابن الله ! ذلك قولهم بأفواههم، يضاهئون قول الذين كفروا من قبل : قاتلهم الله أني يؤفكون" (توبة 31). 
وأما الأسباب التي دعت إلي هذا التكفير والنكران فتنحصر في نظريتين : 
1)          النظرية الأولي أن كل نبوة أو ولادة تنسب إلي الله لا يمكن أن تكون إلا جسدية تناسلية : "بديع السماوات والأرض، أني يكون له ولد ولم تكن له صاحبة" (انعام 101) : لا يفهم القرآن البنوة والولادة، أياً كانت إلا بزوجة وزواج. فكل بنوة عنده هي مخلوقة بشرية جسدية تناسلية. فهو يجهل البنوة المعنوية أو ما يسمي التبني الإلهي. وهو يجهل أيضاً مفهوم الولادة المجردة، لأن الولادة بحد ذاتها هي انحدار حي من حي انحداراً ينتج عنه، بفعله الذاتي، مشابهة تامة في الطبيعة. وهذا الانحدار قد يكون جسدياً كما في الإنسان، وقد يكون عقلياً كالذي يسنده الإنجيل إلي المسيح. 
2)          والنظرية الثانية، المنبثقة عن الأولي، هي امتناع الصاحبة والولد عند الله لأنه "اتخاذ" لا تناسب فيه ولا تكافؤ في طبيعة الآخذ والمأخوذ : "وأنه تعالي جد ربنا : ما اتخذ صاحبة ولا ولداً" (الجن 3) تنزه جلاله وعظمته عما نسب إليه من الزوجة والولد (الجلالان). لذلك ينتفي تأليه المسيح أو غيره لأنه "اتخاذ" : "ولا يأمركم أن تتخذوا الملائكة والنبيين أرباباً (آل عمران 80)، اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أرباباً من دون الله، والمسيح ابن مريم (توبة 32) ذلك عيسي ابن مريم، قول الحق، الذي فيه يمتزون : ما كان لله أن يتخذ من ولد، سبحانه" (مريم 34).


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

*يساوي القرآن بين تأليه المسيح وتأليه آله&#1577*

يساوي القرآن بين تأليه المسيح وتأليه آلهة العرب : كلاهما اتخاذ وضم "جزء" خارج عن الله إليه تعالي ! "وجعلوا له شركاء الجن وخلقهم ! وحرقوا له بنين وبنات بغير علم، سبحانه وتعالي عما يصفون ! بديع السموات والأرض أني يكون له ولد ولم تكن له صاحبة" (انعام 100 -  102)، "وقالوا اتخذ الله ولداً ! سبحانه، بل له ما في السموات والأرض، كل له قانتون، بديع السماوات والأرض، وإذا قضي أمراً فإنما يقول له كن فيكون" (بقرة 117 و 118)، نزلت لما قال اليهود "عزير ابن الله" والنصاري "المسيح ابن الله" ومشركو العرب "الملائكة بنات الله" (البيضاوي). 
وفسروا فلسفة استحالة الاتخاذ، استناداً إلي قوله (بقرة 117 وانعام 101)، "وفي الآية استدلال علي نفي الولد من وجوه : 1) إن من مبدعاته السماوات والأرضون وهي مع أنها من جنس ما يوصف بالولادة مبرأة عنها لاستمرارها وطول مدتها فهو أولي بأن يتعالي عنها. 2) إن المعقول من الولد ما يتولد من ذكر وأنثي متجانسين والله تعالي منزه عن المجانسة. 3) إن الولد كفؤ الوالد، ولا كفؤ له بوجهين أن كل ما عداه مخلوق فلا يكافئه، وإنه لذاته عالم بكل المعلومات ولا كذلك غيره. بالإجماع" (البيضاوي). فهم أيضاً لم ترق أحلامهم إلي ما فوق الولادة الجسدية الجنسية التناسلية. 
وفسر القرآن استحالة التأليه، والاتخاذ إلهاً مما خلق بقوله : "وجعلوا له من عباده جزءاً : إن الإنسان لكفور مبين" (زخرف 15). فالاتخاذ والتأليه يصم إلي الله "جزءاً" خارجاً عنه ... وهكذا تفهم حملة القرآن العنيفة الصاخبة علي فكرة البنوة والولادة منسوبة إلي الله. 
ولكن ليس من "مضاهاة بين بنوة عيسي من الله، وبنوة عزير عند اليهود، وبنوة آلهة العرب المشركين : 
فبنوة آلهة العرب تناسلية : وقد فهم القرآن "قومه" علي حقيقتهم. فلا بدع أن ينتفض القرآن لهذه الفكرة السمجة تنسب إلي الله : فما اتخذ صاحبة ولا ولداً (جن 3) وقالوا اتخذ الرحمن ولداً ! لقد جئتم شيئاً إداً، تكاد السماوات يتفطرن منه وتنشق الأرض وتخر الجبال هداً : أن دعوا للرحمن ولداً" (مريم 88). 
وبنوة عزير عند اليهود معنوية قد تجرهم إلي مشاكلة المشركين "فيضاهئون" بقولهم قول الذين كفروا من قبلهم (توبة 31). 
ولكن بنوة عيسي في الإنجيل ليست تناسلية، وليست معنوية. بل هي بنوة روحية محضة من ولادة عقلية محضة : 
للمسيح في الإنجيل اسمان : اسم شعبي تفهمه الجماهير : ابن الله وابن الإنسان، واسم علمي فلسفي لاهوتي أوحي به الله في مطلع إنجيل يوحنا يبين طبيعة هذه النبوة : إنه كلمة الله : "في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان لدي الله، وكان الكلمة الله : به كون كل شئ وفيه كانت الحياة" (1 : 1 -  4). وهذا الاسم يشرح معني بنوة المسيح من الله وفي الله : بما أنه كلمة الله فبنوته فكرية عقلية، لا علاقة لأي جسد فيها ، بل هي قبل كل جسد, وبما أن الله روح محض، وعقله روح محض، وفكره وكلمته روح محض، فالولادة روحية من جوهر الله وفيه، لا يشاركه فيها أحد. وهكذا يسمي الإنجيل التفاعل الجوهري الإلهي "ولادة" والتسلسل العقلي الإلهي "بنوة" بلغة بشرية يفهمها جميع الناس : فكلمة الله هو ابن الله، وابن الله هو كلمة الله. ولا علاقة لمريم أو لمخلوق بهذا التفاعل والتسلسل الإلهيين. 
وليس في هذا "اتخاذ" بضم جزء من خارج الله إلي الله، أو تأليه برفع مخلوق إلي منزلة الخالق وطبيعته، أو تناسل جسدي باستيلاد الله عيسي من مريم، فالله لا جسد له ! بل جل ما في ذات الله من سر الحياة السرمدية والوجود الفياض، أنه في الجوهر الإلهي الفرد تفاعل روحي وتسلسل عقلي في الله، ومنه، ومعه : فكلمة الله هو فكر الله الناتج عن عقل الله في جوهره الروحي نتوج الابن عن أبيه، ولذلك يجوز بكل حق أن نسمي الله "أباً" وفكره الجوهري "ابناً". 
وإذن فالألوهية التي ينفيها القرآن عن المسيح ليست بالألوهية التي يثبتها الإنجيل له. والبنوة التي يسندها الإنجيل إلي المسيح ليست كالتي ينفيها القرآن عنه. 
إن بنوة عيسي في القرآن تناسلية جسدية، كأن الله اتخذ مريم صاحبة واستولدها عيسي : "ذلك عيسي ابن مريم قول الحق الذي فيه يمتزون : ما كان لله أن يتخذ من ولد !" (مريم 59). والقرآن علي حق حين يسمي مثل هذه الولادة السمجة، منسوبة إلي الله، افكاً : " ما المسيح ابن مريم إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل، وأمه صديقة، كانا يأكلان الطعام ! أنظر كيف نبين لهم الآيات ثم انظر أني يؤفكون" (مائدة 78). والقرآن علي حق حين يسمي بنوة كهذه كفراً : "لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم : قل فمن يملك من الله شيئاً إن أراد أن يهلك المسيح ابن مريم وأمه ومن في الأرض جميعاً" (مائدة 19). 
إن ألوهية عيسي التي ينكرها القرآن تستند إلي هذه البنوة الجسدية والولادة التناسلية، ومن ثم فلا بدع أن يثور ويصيح : "لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم !" (مائدة 19 و 75) كأن الإنسان ابن مريم صار الله !! أو كأن الله استحال عيسي ابن مريم !! لذلك ينزه القرآن المسيح عن ادعاء تأليه كهذا : "ما كان لبشر أن يؤتيه الله الكتاب والحكم والنبوة ثم يقول للناس كونوا عباداً لي من دون الله" (آل عمران 79)، فحسب المسيح فخراً أن يكون عبداً لله : "لن يستنكف المسيح أن يكون عبداً لله -  ولا الملائكة المقربون" ! (نساء 172). 
 وقصاري القول ليست لاهوتية المسيح كتأليه المشركين لآلهتهم. وليست بنوة المسيح العقلية الروحية في الله كبنوة وولادة الآلهة المتألهين من الله. هذه غارقة في اللحم والدم، والجسد والصاحبة، في دنيا المحسوسات، وتلك ضمن الجوهر الإلهي الفرد، الروح المحض، والعقل المحض، في عالم الأزل قبل الزمان والمكان، وقبل المحسوسات والمعقولات والأجساد والأرواح : "في البدء كان الكلمة ! والكلمة كان لدي الله ! وكان الكلمة الله" (يو 1 : 1). 
وهكذا فليست البنوة الروحية التي ينسبها الإنجيل إلي المسيح مثل البنوة الجسدية التي ينفيها القرآن عنه. وليست الآلهية التي يثبتها الإنجيل للمسيح، روح الله وكلمة الله، مثل التأليه الذي يستنكره القرآن فيه، ولا هي "الاتخاذ" الذي يضم إلي الله "جزءاً" ليس منه. 
حاول وقد نجران إلي النبي الجديد، بعد أن أنسوا منه اعترافه بنبوة عيسي، أن يحمله علي الإقرار ببنوته أيضاً، واتخذوا من ولادته البشرية المعجزة من مريم بلا أب دليلاً علي ولادته الإلهية من الله دون أم أو علاقة مخلوق. فأجابهم ولادته المعجزة من مريم بلا أب ليست أغرب من خلق آدم بلا أب وأم معاً : "إن مثل عيسي عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون : الحق من ربك فلا تكن من الممتزين ... إن هذا لهو القصص الحق" (آل عمران 59 -  63). 
وأردف يقول : هذا المعجز الحقيقي في ميلاد المسيح لا يرفعه إلي رتبة الألوهية لأن الصدور عن الله لا يكون إلا بخلق، ويستحيل علي مخلوق أن يتخذه الله إلهاً من دونه : "ذلك عيسي قول الحق الذي فيه يمتزون : ما كان لله أن يتخذ من ولد ! سبحانه ! إذا قضي أمراً فإنما يقول له كن فيكون" (مريم 34 -  36). 
السؤال قاصر، والجواب قاصر، ولا غرابة في ذلك : فالبيئة لا تحتمل أكثر ! 
خلطوا بين البنوة بالصدور والبنوة بالاتخاذ، وهذه مستحيلة إذ كيف يمكن أن يصير إلهاً من هو بشر يأكل الطعام كالحيوان ! "ما المسيح ابن مريم إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل وأمه صديقة : كانا يأكلان الطعام ! .. (مائدة 78). 
وشابه قوم من نصاري العرب حال مريم بحال ابنها فألهوها، فاستفظع ذلك منهم، ووصل الاستغراب إلى الله عز وجل فاستجوب عيسى عن ذلك :" إذ قال الله يا عيسى ابن مريم أأنت قلت للناس اتخذوني وأمي إلهين من دون الله ؟ قال :سبحانك ! ما يكون لي أن أقول ما ليس بحق!" ( المائدة : 119). فالقضية في القرآن هي دائماً قصة " تخاذ " و " تأليه" دون تمييز بين حال وحال . وليس تأليه عيسى وأمه منه بل من بعض أتباعه كما يظهر من جواب المسيح لله في يوم الدين ( المائدة : 119 – 122 ) ، وهو " غلو " من قوم ضلوا من قبل وأضلوا كثيراً . لذلك يعتبر القرآن اعتقاد النصارى في ألوهية المسيح " غلواً " منهم في دينهم لا غير ، ويرد عنهم :" يا أهل الكتاب لا تغلوا في دينكم ولا تقولوا على الله إلا الحق ، إنما المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله ، وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم ، وروح منه ، فآمنوا بالله ورسله" ( النساء : 170 ) ؛ فلا تتبعوا أهواء من سبقكم :" قل يا أهل الكتاب لا تغلوا في دينكم غير الحق ولا تتبعوا أهواء قوم قد ضلوا من قبل وأضلوا كثيراً ، وضلوا عن سواء السبيل" ( المائدة : 80 ) . لذلك يدعوهم إلى التوحيد الخالص :" قل يا أهل الكتاب تعالوا إلى كلمة سواء بيننا وبينكم ألا نعبد إلا الله ولا نشرك به شيئاً ولا يتخذ بعضنا أرباباً من دون الله " ( آل عمران : 62 ). 
ذلك هو اعتقاد القرآن في ألوهية المسيح كما فهمها بعض نصارى العرب الجُهال ؛ وهو بعيد كل البعد عن تعليم الإنجيل وإيمان النصارى : فليست ألوهية المسيح عيسى تأليهاً ولا اتخاذاً ! هذا مستحيل! 
وليست بنوته العقلية والروحية في جوهر الله الفرد بنوة مخلوقة بشرية جنسية تناسلية . كل بنوة من هذا النوع منسوبة إلى الله افك وشرك وكفر! ( التوبة : 31 – 33 ) . كأن الله اتخذ مريم إلاهه صاحبة واستولدها عيسى إلهاً من دون الله ! إن مجرد فكر كهذا لكفر محض ، كفر لا يقول به إلا من \أوغل في الهمجية ، وما قدر الله حق قدره ! يُنزل الخالق منزلة المخلوق ! وينسب اللاهوت لغير الله ! يا قوم ألا رحمة بعقولكم وعقولنا ! نحن أعقل من هذا ! وأنتم يجب أن تكونوا أعدل من هذا ! 
أجل لقد كفر الذين جعلوا الملائكة والنبيين أباباً من دون الله ! ( آل عمران : 80) . 
أجل لقد كفر الذين اتخذوا الأحبار والرهبان أرباباً من دون الله ! ( التوبة : 32 ). 
أجل لقد كفر الذين قالوا : عزير ابن الله ! " ( التوبة : 31 ) . 
أجل "لقد كفر الذين قالوا : أم المسيح إلاهه من دون الله أو مع الله !" ( المائدة : 120 ) . 
أجل " لقد كفر الذين قالوا : أن الله هو المسيح عيسى ابن مريم " ( المائدة : 19 و 75 ) إذ جعلوا المسيح إلهاً آخر دون الله! 
أجل " لقد كفر الذين قالوا : أن الله ثالث ثلاثة " ( المائدة : 76 ) أي الالهة ثلاثة! أو الذات الإلهية ثلاث! 
أجل لقد كفروا : فالذات الإلهية واحدة ، والجوهر الإلهي فرد أحد ! وليست بنوة " كلمة الله " منه تعالى جسدية ، ولا معنوية ، ولا اتخاذاً ، ولا تبنياً ، ولا تأليهاً ، حتى ولا إلهية بمعنى غريبة عن جوهر الله الفرد ، ومن خارج الذات الإلهية الواحدة. فالمسيح " روح الله " وبنوته روحية في الله ذاته . والمسيح " كلمة الله " وبنوته عقلية . 
وهكذا فالخلاف على ألوهية المسيح بين الإنجيل والقرآن خلاف ظاهري ؛ وليس بينهما خلاف جوهري لاختلاف وجهات النظر . ليست ألوهية عيسى ابن مريم تلك الألوهية الكاذبة التي حاربها القرآن عند نصارى العرب الأميين الجاهلين بألوهية المسيح الحقة التي يعلمها الإنجيل . واعتقد أنه وصل تعليم الإنجيل إلى محمد سالماً لاعتنقه ودان به :" قل إن كان للرحمن ولد فأنا أول العابدين " ( الزخرف : 81 ).


----------



## makakola (31 أكتوبر 2005)

*الإخوة الأحباء

سلام المسيح مع الجميع

يدوم صليبك أخى الحبيب فريد على مجهودك الجبار

أخى الحبيب حزقيال
الرد على أسئلتك سهل جدا ولا يحتاج شيئا إلا الفهم والوعى بمعنى الثالوث ووقتها ستجد أن الرد على كل الأسئلة قد أتى تلقائيا

لضيق الوقت سأحاول فى عجالة تشبيه الثالوث لك ليصير مقبولا فى الفهم البشرى وأعدك بأن أستكمل الحوار، وأشرح المثال بطريقة مستفيضه فى وقت لاحق

إذا كان لدينا شخص إسمه (منصور)
قام منصور بإفتتاح أحد الشركات الكبرى، وحيث أنه يعتبر صاحب أكبر نصيب فى رأس المال فقد تم تعيينه كرئيس مجلس الإدارة للشركة المذكوره، كما أن عقد ت الشركة نص فى بند حق الإدارة أن للشريك منصور حق الإدارة

وبهذا فمنصور أصبح رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة وكذلك مدير الشركة

يا للعجب !!! هل لدينا الأن ثلاثة منصور أم منصور واحد؟

توقيع رئيس مجلس الإدارة لا يصح أن يضعه المدير، لأن رئيس مجلس الإدارة يرأس قانونا المدير، وكذلك يقوم المدير بتقديم طلبات لعمل تجديدات للشركة لرئيس مجلي الإدارة لعرضها على مجلس الإدارة وإتخاذ قرار بشأنها ليتم إعتمادها فيما بعد من رئيس مجلس الإداره

فهل منصور هذا مجنون يقدم أوراقا لنفسه؟
هل منصور هذا إعجوبة من أعاجيب الزمن؟

هل هو واحد أم ثلاثة؟

سلام المسيح معك*​


----------

